# هل هناك تماثل أو تشابه بين المسيح وكريشنا؟



## Molka Molkan (26 مايو 2011)

*هل هناك تماثل أو تشابه


بين المسيح وكريشنا؟



​

قبل  أن نبدأ في مناقشة ما وضعه المشككون ومن سار على دربهم من تلفيقات وهمية  وافتراضات كاذبة نقدم دراسة علمية عن معتقدات الديانة الهندوسية وأسفارها  المقدسة كما رجعنا إليها في نصوص أسفارها المقدسة، سواء المترجمة إلى  العربية أو الإنجليزية، مثل الريج فيدا[1] والمهابهاراتا[2] والأوبانيشاد[3]والكيتا[4] والرامايانا[5] وفيشنو بورانا[6] وأسطورة كريشنا[7] 00 الخ ودوائر المعارف المتخصصة في الأديان مثل دائرة الدين والأخلاق (The Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics[8])، ودائرة معارف الأديان (Encyclopedia of Religion)، وموسوعة عالم الأديان[9]،ودائرة المعارف البريطانية[10] ودائرة معارف ويكيبديا[11]، ودائرة معارف الأساطير: علم الأساطير والفلكلور والدين (Encyclopedia Mythica: mythology, folklore, and religion)[12]، وقواميس الأديان مثل القاموس المبسط للهندوسية (A Popular Dictionary of Hinduism)،  والمراجع الهندوسية التي كتبها هندوس عن ديانتهم الهندوسية، ومن خلال  الكتب أو مواقع النت المتخصصة في الهندوسية، وكذلك الكتب والمواقع  الهندوسية نفسها، بل ومن خلال ما كتب عنها أيضا في المواقع الإسلامية، وهي  كثيرة[13]،  وتبطل كل تلفيقات ومزاعم هؤلاء الذين يبنون مذاهبهم وأفكارهم وفلسفاتهم  على التلفيق والهوى، مثلهم في ذلك مثل الذين يصنعون تمثال لصنم بأيديهم ثم  يقدمون له العبادة والتبجيل!!






1 – الهندوسية (Hinduism)[14]: الهندوسية  هي الدين التقليدي السائد في جنوب آسيا، في الهند ونيبال، وهي إحدى  الديانات القديمة في العالم. ويشار إليها غالباً بـ " سانتا داهراما = Sanātana Dharma "[15]، وهي عبارة سنسكريتية[16] تعني القانون الأبدي.وهي الديانة الثالثة في العالم من حيث العدد بعد المسيحية والإسلام، حيث  يبلغ تعداد معتنقيها مليار نسمه منهم 905 مليون في الهند، حيث يمثل  الهندوس حوالي 83% من سكان الهند، و23 مليون في نيبال و14 مليون في  بنجلاديش و3,3 مليون في جزيرة بالي الاندونوسية. وللهندوسية أثر في كل  مظاهر الحياة الهندية. ويُطلق الهنود على ديانتهم اسمسانتانا داهراما؛ أي الديانة القديمة أوالأزلية.  واتخذت حديثاً، على يد الأوربيين، اسم الهندوسية، وصارت تشمل الحضارة  والدين والعادات والتقاليد. كما أثرت الهندوسية من خلال البوذية، وهي فرع  من فروع الهندوسية، في الثقافة الروحية لسيلان وبورما والتيبت والصين  واليابان وكوريا وبلدان آسيوية أخرى مازال العديد منها ينظر إلى الهند على  أنها موطنه الروحي "[17].





وتتكون  الهندوسية من تقاليد مختلفة ولا يوجد لها مؤسس واحد أو نبي فرد، مثل  اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، ولا تقول بوحي أو كتب منزلة من السماء بل هي  تقاليد بشرية أسطورية تكونت عبر الأجيال، يقول قاموس الأديان في تعريف كلمة  هندوسية: " أختلق الاسم بواسطة الأوربيين، من أجل الدين لأغلبية السكان  بشبه القارة الهندية 000 وليس هناك معابد وللهندوسية قليل من التنظيم  ومذاهب متعددة للغاية. وحدث أن قيل أن الهندوسي هو الذي يسلم بالكتاب  المقدس " الفيدا " ومولود داخل طائفة وهذا يعني أن الهندوسية دين غير منزل "[18]. 
ويقول  د نبيل محسن في مقدمة ترجمته لكتاب: " الهندوسية تحضيرا لانعتاق الروح ": "  والهندوسية من أقدم ديانات العالم، تعرف في الهند بالديانة الأزلية،  سنتانا دهارما، أي الديانة التي لا عمر لها. هي تضم جملة من المعتقدات  والمأثورات التي تعترف بسلطة نصوص الفيدا، والتي تتراوح في تعبيرها بين  التشدد في الزهد والإغراق في الحسية، بين عبادة إله معين وقمة التجريد  الفلسفي، بين عبادة الصور التي ترمز للآلهة العديدة والقول بوحدة الوجود.  وغاية ما تطمح إليه الهندوسية، على اختلاف مدارسها ومناهجها، هي تحرر  الإنسان. والتحرر لا يعني أن يكون الإنسان حرا من قيود المادة وشروطها،  وقادرا على تحقيق ماهيته الروحية الأعمق، والتوصل إلى تحقيق الخلاص  والانعتاق من دورات الميلاد والميتات 00 وتتألف الهندوسية من بنيان عظيم من  الأفكار المترابطة التي تبحث في علاقة الذات مع الوجود، والقوى المحركة  للطبيعة، وثنائيات الخير والشر، والثواب والعقاب، والولادة والموت والوهم  والحقيقة، وهي تجمع بين الطابعين العملي والنظري؛ إذ نشأت أساسا من تأمل  الحكماء في طبيعة الحياة وجوهرها، ومحاولتهم التغلب على صعوبات الوجود  ومشاكله "[19]. 





ومن بين جذور الهندوسية الدين الفيدي[20]  التاريخي في العصر الهندي الحديدي، ولذا تعتبر الهندوسية أقدم ديانة حية،  أو أقدم التقاليد الرئيسية الحية، ويصنف الهيكل العام لنصوصها تقليديا  كهندو وتنقسم إلى نصوص سوتي (Śruti)، أي معلن، وسمريتي (Smriti)، متذكر. وتناقش هذه النصوص اللاهوت والفلسفة والأساطير، وتعطي معلومات في ممارسة الدهراما (dharma)[21]، أي التدين الحي، ومن بين هذه التقاليد الفيدات (Vedas)، أي المعرفة، التي تمثل أقصى السلطان والأهمية والقدم. ومن ضمن الكتب الرئيسية الأوبانيشاد (Upanishads)[22]، وهو سفر هندي مقدس والذي يتضمن جوهر وقلب تعاليم الفيدانتا (Vedanta)[23] والتي ترجع لعصر البرهمانا (Brahmana)[24] حوالي القرن الخامس الميلادي وقد تألف الجزء المتأخر منها حوالي العصور الوسطى وأوائل العصر الحديث[25]. والبيورينات (Purāṇas) وملاحم المهابهاراتا (Mahābhārata) والرمايانا (Rāmāyaṇa). وكذلك البجافاد جيتا (Bhagavad Gītā)، والتي هي مقالة من المهابهاراتا وهي حديث لكريشنا والتي لها أهمية خاصة.





2 - المعتقدات الهندوسية:
اختلفت عقائد الهندوس خلال آلاف السنين، وظهر العديد من الفرق والطوائف، وطورت كل واحدة منها فلسفتها وشكل العبادة الخاصة بها. ويقودنا البحث في عقيدة الهندوس في الإلوهية إلى مزيد من التعقيد والإرباك، فالهندوسية نظام مختلف في مجال الفكر والاعتقاد حيث تقول بالتوحيد (monotheism) والشرك بالله (polytheism) ووجود الله في الكل (panentheism) ووحدة الوجود (pantheism) والأحادية (monism) والإلحاد (atheism)، ومفهومها عن الله معقد ويعتمد على كل فلسفة وتقليد خاص، كما يؤمنون بإله واحد مفرد ويقبلون بوجود آلهة أخرى.ويؤمن معظم الهندوس أن النفس أو الروح، النفس الحقيقية لكل شخص تسمى أتمان (ātman)،  أي الروح العالمي، هي خالدة وغير متميزة مطلقا عن براهمان الذي هو الأبدي  غير المتغير وغير المحدود والدائم والفائق والحقيقة التي هي الأرض الإلهية  لكل المادة والطاقة والزمن والفضاء والكائن وكل شيء وراء الكون. وتوصف  طبيعة براهمان في مدارس الفلسفة المختلفة كالشخصية وما قبل الشخصية وغير  الشخصية. ويعتقدون أن هدف الحياة هو تحقيق وحدة الروح مع براهمان الروح  الأسمى. وتفهم مدارس الأثنينية (Dualistic) براهمان كالكائن الأسمى الذي يمتلك الشخصية ويعبدونه أو يعبدونها كفشنو وبراهما وشيفا أو شاكتي بحسب الفرقة[26]. 
(1) الآلهة والنازلون من السماء (Devas and avatars): تشير الأسفار المقدسة الهندية إلى الكائنات السمائية المسماة بالديفاس (Devas)،  أي المنيرين والتي يمكن تترجم في الإنجليزية " آلهة " و " كائنات سمائية "  والذين يصورونهم في الفن المعماري والأيقونات والقصص الأسطورية وفي ملاحم  الأسفار الشعرية الهندية المقدسة والبيورينات. وهم متميزون عن الأيشفارا (Ishvara)،  أي الإله الشخصي السامي مع آلهة هندوسية كثيرة معبودة. وتذكر الملاحم  الهندوسية البورانات أجزاء كثيرة لنزول الإله إلى الأرض في شكل مادي  ليستعيد الدهارما (الواجب الديني) للمجتمع ويقود البشر للموكشا (moksha)، أي الانعتاق، ومثل هذا التجسد يسمى أفاتار (avatar)، وأبرز هذه الأفاتارز هو فشنو ويتضمن راما (Rama) وكريشنا.





(2) الكارما والسامسارا (Karma and samsara = الأعمال ودائرة الميلاد والموت وإعادة الميلاد (التقمص)):
الكارما  هي: " الأفعال التي يقوم بها الكائن الحي، والعواقب الأخلاقية الناتجة  عنها. إن أي عملٍ، خيِّرا كان أو شّرا، وأي كان مصدره، فعل، قول أو مجرد  إعمال فكرة، لا بد أن تترتب عنه عواقب، ما دام قد نَتَج عن وعي وإدراك  مسبوق، وتأخذ هذه العواقب شكل ثمارٍ، تنمو وبمجرد أن تنضج تسقط على صاحبها،  فيكون جزاؤُه إما الثواب أو العِقاب. قد تطول أو تقصر المدة التي تتطلبها  عملية نضوج الثمار (أو عواقب الأعمال)، غير أنها تتجاوز في الأغلب فترة  حياة الإنسان، فيتحتم على صاحبها الانبعاث مرة أخرى لينال الجزاء الذي  يستحقه "[27].
والكارما  كما يقول قاموس الأديان: " تعني حرفياً " الفعل " و " المصير " وتعد  مصطلحا مهماً في التراث الديني الهندي حيث تشير إلى مجمل أفعال الشخص في  واحد من حالات الوجود المتوالية وهي تقرر ما سيكون عليه وضعه في التي تعقب  ذلك، بعد أن تحددت بالحالة التي سبقتها "[28]. 
ويقول  سوامي نخيلاناندا: " تختلف الكارما الصرفة أو الفعل، عن الكارما يوجا أو  الفعل كمنهج روحي، فالكارما هي ما أنجز. أنها الفعل الذي يشاهد أينما كان،  في الطبيعة المادية وفي الإنسان. نقول أن الطبيعة فعالة لأن المرء يرى  الحركة في النجوم والكواكب والأشجار والصخور، وحتى الفضاء يهتز. أما  الإنسان فيدخل في تكوينه روح الراجاس التي تدفعه إلى الفعل رغما عنه. إذ  يعمل جسمه عندما يكون متيقظاً، ويعمل عقله في حالتي اليقظة والحلم، ويعمل  قلبه ورئتاه وأعضاؤه الأخرى بصورة دائمة، حتى أثناء النوم العميق "[29]. 
وتترجم  الكارما حرفيا كالحدث والعمل أو الأعمال، ويمكن أن توصف كالـ " الناموس  الأخلاقي للسبب والتأثير ". وهذه الدائرة من الفعل ورد الفعل وإعادة  الميلاد (التقمص) هي سلسلة متصلة تسمى سامسارا (samsara)،  دائرة الميلاد والموت والميلاد من جديد في جسد جديد، أي التناسخ أو إعادة  التجسد. وتعبر البهاجافا جيتا عن ذلك بقولها: " كما يرتدي الشخص ملابس  جديدة ويطرح ويمزق الملابس القديمة، هكذا روح الجسد تدخل أجساد مادية تاركة  الأجساد القديمة "[30].
وتلخص  موسوعة عالم الأديان الكارما بقولها: " الكارما: تقول بأن الشهوة أقوى  عامل في حياة المرء، والمرء في أعماله التي تفرضها الشهوات يحسن على  الآخرين أو يسيء، فلابد أن ينطبق عليه قانون الجزاء المسيطر على حياة سائر  الأحياء الحرة في الكون، وقانون الجزاء يسمى في اللغة السنسكريتية كارما،  وليس لأحد أن يتملص منه فليس في الكون مكان، ولا الجبال، ولا السموات، ولا  البحار، ولا الجنات، يفر إليه المرء من جزاء أعماله، حسنة كانت أو سيئة.  فنظام الكون إلهي قائم على العدل المحض، وأن العدل الكوني قضى بالجزاء لكل  عمل، وأن في الطبيعة نوع من النظام لا يترك صغيرة أو كبيرة من أعمال الناس  بدون إحصاء، وبعد إحصائها ينال كل شخص جزاءه على عمله، ويكون هذا في  الحياة.
ولكن  الهندوس لاحظوا من واقع الحياة أن الجزاء لا يقع في دورته الحياتية،  فالظالم قد ينتهي دون أن يقتص منه، والمحسن قد ينتهي دون أن يحسن إليه،  ولذلك لجئوا إلى القول 
بتناسخ الأرواح، ليقع الجزاء في الحياة القادمة، إذ لم يتم في الحياة الحاضرة "[31].





أما السامسارا (Samsara)،  فتعني تناسخ الأرواح، " ويطلق بعض الباحثين على هذه العقيدة تعبيرا  اصطلاحيا آخر هو: " تجوال الروح "، وقد يطلق عليها التناسخ فقط، ويطلق  عليها كذلك تكرار المولد. والتناسخ رجوع الروح بعد خروجها من جسم إلى  العالم الأرضي في جسم آخر. ويرى الهندوس أن الروح تتقمص عديا من الأجساد  خلال رحلتها في الفضاء الخارجي حتى تصل إلى هدفها النهائي. وتطبق نظرية  التناسخ على كل الكائنات الحية سواء كانت بشرية أو حيوانية أو حشرية أو  نباتية. فكلها يحكمها قانون واحد، ولا تختلف روح عن روح إلا بقدر ما يقوم  صاحبها به من أعمال. وسبب التناسخ أو تكرار المولد هو، أولاً، أن الروح  خرجت من الجسم ولا تزال لها أهواء وشهوات مرتبطة بالعالم المادي لم تحقق  بعد؛ وثانياً، أنها خرجت من الجسم وعليها ديون كثيرة في علاقتها بالآخرين  لابد من أدائها، فلا مناص إذا من أن تستوفي شهواتها في حيوات أخرى، وأن  تتذوق الروح ثمار أعمالها التي قامت بها في حياتها السابقة. فالميل يستلزم  الإرادة، والإرادة تستلزم الفعل في هذا الجسد، وأن لم يصلح ففي جسد غيره،  فقد خلقت الميول لتستوفى، وإذا لم تستوفى لم ينج الإنسان من تكرار المولد،  وإذا اكتملت الميول ولم يبق للإنسان شهوة ما، وأزيلت الديون فلم يرتكب  الإنسان إثما ولم يقم بحسنة تستوجب الثواب، نجت روحه وتخلصت من تكرار  المولد، وامتزجت بالبراهما سواء كان الاكتمال في جسد واحد أو أجساد متعددة.  فجسد الإنسان المادي هو الذي يولد من جسد الوالدين، وأما الذي يحركه  وينشطه ويسيطر عليه فجسد لطيف يتركب من القوى الأساسية والحواس والقوى  الآلية المحركة، والعناصر اللطيفة، والعقل. فإذا حدث ما نسميه الموت، مات  الجسد المادي وتوقف وبلي، أما الجسد اللطيف فلا يموت بل يخرج ويعمل مدة من  الزمن في أفاق الكون اللطيفة التي تشبه أحلامنا، فيجرب هناك الجنة النار  التي تكلمت عنها الكتب الدينية، ثم يعود مسوقا بالميول والأعمال الماضية،  مرة أخرى على هذه الحياة متقمصا جسدا جديداً، وتبدأ بذلك دورة جديدة لهذه  الروح، وتكون هذه الدورة نتيجة للدورة الماضية، فتوجد الروح في إنسان أو  حيوان أو ثعبان 000 ويسعد أو يشقى نتيجة لما قدم من أعمال في حياته  السابقة. ومن الشروط اللازمة لتجوال الروح، أن الروح في عالمها الجديد لا  تذكر شيئا من عالمها السابق، فكل دورة منقطعة تماماً بالنسبة للروح عن  سواها من الدورات "[32].
كما  يسمى الهروب من عالم السامسارا بالموكشا، أي الانعتاق، التحرر، من دورات  الميلاد والأجساد ويعتقد أنه يؤكد دوام السعادة والسلام، ويعتقدون أنه بعد  تناسخات عديدة، تبحث الروح (atman) عرضيا للوحدة مع الروح الكوني براهمان/ برامأتمان (Paramatman). فالهدف النهائي للحياة والمشار إليه كالموكشا، الانعتاق، والنيرفانا، التي هي الهدف  الأسمى للتحرر التام عبر كَسر دورة الحياة والانبعاث، والتخلص من الآلام  والمعاناة التي تحملها. وبما أن الكارما هي عواقب الأفعال التي يقوم  الأشخاص، فلا خلاص للكائن ما دامت الكارما موجودة.  وتفهم النيرفانا في الهندوسية بعدة طرق مختلفة؛ كتحقيق وحدة الفرد مع  الله، وتحقيق العلاقة الأبدية مع الله، وتحقيق وحدة كل الوجود؛ وعدم  الأنانية التام ومعرفة النفس، بلوغ السلام العقلي، الانفصال عن الرغبات  العالمية، مثل هذا التحقيق يحرر الشخص من السامسارا، الميلاد والموت وإعادة  الميلاد (التقمص)، وينهي دورات إعادة الميلاد (التقمص)[33]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لذلك  يركز الهندوس اهتمامهم على النفس، لأنَّ النفس في معتقدهم يمكن أن ترقى  إلى الكمال، أمّا الجسد فسمته النقص، ولكي يحقّق الجسد درجة ما من التطهير  ينبغي عليه أن يستغل وجود الروح فيه، ولهذا قالوا بحرق الجسد عند الموت،  والموت عندهم نهاية لا تجدّد لها.
فكلّ  الحواس لا يمكن أن تؤدي وظائفها، إذا لـم تكن آتما، وهي النفس، صاحبة  القيادة والإرادة؛ وذلك لأنَّ النفس آتما هذه أصلها من براهما Sang Hay ang الذي يعتبرها كقرص الشمس وهي شعاعه، تلك الأشعة التي تدخل في كلّ مكان على امتداد العمران والكرة الأرضية.
والنفس  عند الهندوس بالرغم من أنَّها كاملة، ولكنَّها لا تخلد كجوهر مستقل،  وإنَّما خلاصها يتمّ عن طريق ممارسة رياضة " اليوجا "، وهذه الرياضة منها  قسوة على الجسد وتعويد للنفس على الصبر والثبات، واليوجا كلمة سنسكريتية  معناها " النير" وسميت كذلك لأنَّها تخلّص النفس من نير الجسد ومن نير  الشهوات.
واليوجا  هي طريق لتسهيل الاتحاد بالنفس الكلية، عن طريق رياضة روحية وجسدية، أو عن  طريق القرابين، وتذهب اليوجا إلى أنَّه لا تكفي حياة واحدة لإدراك هذا  الاتحاد لأنَّه بحسب مبدأ الكارما قد تتطلب أفعال العبد السيئة ولادات  متتالية في صور إنسانية أو حيوانية.
ويقدس  الهندوس البقر ولا يأكلون لحومه، والأبقار تنتقل عندهم في شوارع المدن حيث  تشاء، وبحرية تامة، لا يزعجها أحد، وقد حصل الكثير من حوادث القطارات  والسير في الهند، نتيجة توقف سريع إكراماً لبقرة، ويشربون اللبن فقط،  ويستخدمون الروث وقوداً، أمّا البول فهو عندهم للعلاج أحياناً كالدواء،  ويضعه الكهنة في أوعية ويرشونه على الجمهور بعد انتهاء طقوسهم في المعابد،  أما إذا ماتت البقرة وجب دفنها بجلال الطقوس الدينية[34].





يقول  سوامي نخيلاناندا: " الموت هو واحد من سلسلة التغيرات الظاهرية التي تمر  بها الروح: " مثلما تجتاز الروح المتجسدة في هذا الجسد مراحل الطفولة  والشباب والكهولة، فهي تعبر كذلك إلى جسد آخر. الأرواح المطمئنة لا يربطها  هذا الأمر ". " مثلما يخلع الشخص ثيابه الخارجية ويضع أخرى جديدة، كذلك  تطرح الروح المتجسدة الأجساد الخارجية وتدخل في أخرى جديدة ". وتعطي الأوبانيشاد وصفا بليغاً للموت وتجدد الولادة: " عندما ترحل الروح من الجسد يتبعها نَفَسُ الحياة، وعندما يغادر نَفَسُ الحياة  تتبعه كل الأعضاء. بعد ذلك تصبح الروح متمتعة بوعي معين، وتذهب إلى الجسد  المرتبط بهذا الوعي. تتبعها معرفتها وأعمالها وتجربتها الماضية. تماما  مثلما تذهب علقة مستندة إلى قشة حتى نهايتها ثم تمسك بمرتكز آخر وتقلص  نفسها، كذلك ترمي الذات هذا الجسد بعيداً وتجعله بلا وعي وتتخذ مرتكزا آخر  وتقلص نفسها. مثلما يأخذ الصائغ كمية قليلة من الذهب ويعيد صياغتها في شكل  جديد وأفضل، كذلك ترمي الروح هذا الجسد بعيدا وتصنع شكلاً آخر أجد وأفضل  ليلائم مانيس (Manes)، أو شعراء السماء، أو الآلهة، أو فيرات (Virat)، أو Hirangagarbha،  أو كائنات أخرى تصبح مثلما تعمل وتفعل؛ بالفعل الخير تصبح خيرة وبالفعل  الشرير تصبح شريرة، تصبح فاضلة من خلال الأفعال الجيدة وآثمة من خلال  الأفعال الذميمة " . 
"  تولد الروح مرة إثر مرة، رفيعة أو وضيعة، بحسب فضائل أو نقائص أفعالها.  تتحدث الأوبانيشاد عن ثلاث مراحل ينبغي على الروح الراحلة أن تتبعها قبل أن  تعود إلى الولادة على الأرض في جسد إنسان؛ إذ يتم الانعتاق عموما من خلال  جسد إنسان. أن الذين خاضوا حياة رديئة إلى أقصى حد يولدون ككائنات تحت  إنسانية. أما هؤلاء الذين أنجزوا واجباتهم الاجتماعية والأخلاقية، وأشبعوا  رغباتهن العزيزة، وبحثوا عن نتائج أفعالهم يذهبون بعد الموت إلى فردوس  يدُعى مستوى القمر، ويجنون هناك نتائج أعمالهم قبل أن يولدوا من جديد في  جسد إنساني. ولكن براهمالوكا (Brahmaloka)،  أو الفردوس الأعلى يبلغه هؤلاء الذين خاضوا حياة روحية واسعة على الأرض  وبحثوا عن طبيعة الله، ولكنهم فشلوا في جهدهم. بعض المقيمين في براهمالوكا  يحصلون على الانعتاق وبعضهم يعود إلى الأرض. هكذا هي دوامة الوجود التي  يخوضها المرء في العالم الظاهري "[35]. 
إن  تجسد الذات ظاهري وليس حقيقي. وبالتالي فأن ولادتها وموتها ظاهريان أيضاً  ليس إلا، إذا أختبر الرجل المتمتع بمعرفة الذات المرض والشيخوخة والموت بقى  ساكنا لأنه يعرف أنها خصائص الجسد وليس الذات. كما أنه حر من الرغبة التي  تنشأ عندما يتماهي الفرد مع الجسد.، لأن الشخص غذ أدرك أنه براهمان  اللامحدود والمنبث في كل شيء، وإذا رأى ذاته في العالم والعالم في ذاته، لا  يمكنه أن يرغب بشيء. بماذا يمكنه أن يرغب من وجد إشباع كل الرغبات في  الذات؟ الانعتاق هو معرفة أن الذات هي براهمان، العديم الرغبات.





هذا  هو التصور الفيدانتي للخلود. خلود ليس في الجنة وإنما هنا على الأرض في هذا  الجسد بالذات من خلال معرفة الطبيعة الخالدة للذات. تقول الأوبانيشاد عن  الشخص المستنير: " بما أنه حر دائما فهو يحقق حريته ". " إذا كان الشخص  قابلا لبلوغ المعرفة في هذه الحياة بالذات فأن هذه المعرفة حقيقية بالنسبة  إليه، وإذا لم يبلغ المعرفة في هذه الحياة فأن فناء عظيما ينتظره "[36]. 
وهناك طريق اليوجا، أو النظام الذي يستلزم دراسة الفلسفة والتأمل وإجراءتمارين بدنية لتحقيق السيطرة على الجسم. ولابد أيضًا من مساعدة مرشد. وتربط اليوجابين القوة الروحية للعقل والقوى المادية للجسم، لتحقيق الصحة وحياة طويلة وسلام داخلي. وتحرر اليوجا النفس من دورات الحياة المتعاقبة.وهناك طريق الكَرْما الذي يتضمن قيام الشخص بتجرد بواجباته الدينية والاجتماعيةكما  يحددها نظام الطبقات والتقسيم الاجتماعي ودرجات الحياة وتقاليد الأسرة.  وتتضمن الكرما كل الأنشطة الجسدية ونتائج أعمال الشخص. وإذا توقع الشخص من  عمله أهدافًاخاصة فلن يحدث تقدم  للروح. ويعتقد الهندوس أن الأنشطة غير الأنانية هي الطريق الصحيح لاستخدام  المواهب الإنسانية. وكل الأعمال التي تعمل لكونها واجبًا تفيدالفرد والمجتمع، وتقود النفس إلى الإله الهندوسي براهمان على حد زعمهم.
التفاني والامتناع عن إيذاء الكائن الحي.طريقالتفانيهو أسهل طريق لدى كثير من الهندوس للوصول إلى الروح العليابراهما. ويركز سالكه على اختيار إله معين يقوم بعبادته وترديد اسمه وعملالخير لأجله سعيًا إلى الفناء فيه.
أهيمسا: إذا أراد الهندوسي تطبيق هذه القيمة الأخلاقيةالعالية فعليه أن يمتنع عن التسبب في أي أذى مادي أو عقلي أو عاطفي أو أخلاقي لأيكائن حي. ويعتقد الهندوس أن الكائنات لها روح كما للإنسان، ومن ثم قدَّس الهندوسالبقر والقردة وغيرها من الحيوانات. وتتميز البقرة بنوع خاص من التقديس. ودرجاتالحياة عند الهندوسي المتفاني أربع، تشارك النساء في الثانية والثالثة منها. وكلدرجة منها تقود إلى الأخرى. وهذه الدرجات هي: 1 - درجة التلميذ 2 - رب المنزل 3- الاعتزال 
إنكار الذات: وهذه الأخيرة اختيارية ويصل إليها الرجال وحدهم، وبعض النساء الآن يسعين إلى الوصول إليها أيضًا.
ويسعى الهندوس عمومًا إلى تحقيق أهداف أربعة تكون نظام القيم عند كل فرد منهم، وهذه الأهداف هي:1 - الواجبات  الدينية والاجتماعية، وهي أكثرها أهمية وحاكمة على الأهداف الثلاثة  الأخرى. 2 - كسب العيش بوسائل شريفة. 3 - الاعتدال في التمتع بطيبات  الحياة. 4- الموكشا، أي التوجه الروحي إلى الإله وتحقيق الخلاص من سلسلة  التوالد[37].
3 – أهم الآلهة في الهندوسية:
الهندوسية، كما بينًا،  ديانة تقوم على الإلحاد ووحدة الكون والإله الواحد والشرك بالله فقد اتخذ  الهندوس من قوى الطبيعة كالمطر والشمس والعواصف والرعد والنار والماء آلهة،  حسب زعمهم، وعدّ فلاسفتهم تلك الآلهة أشكالاً للإله الذي أطلقوا عليهبراهما. وزعموا أن براهما في كل مكان، وأنه لا شكل له ولا ماهية ولا جنس، وهوفوق تصور الناس. ومن ثم اتخذت التماثيل لتعبر عنه ولتصور أوجهًا مختلفة له. ومن أهممظاهر  براهما: براهما خالق العالم، وفشنو الحافظ، وفيشنو المدمر والمنشئ. وهذه  الآلهة الثلاثة يمثلها تمثال واحد يسمى تريمورتي. وهناك آلهة أخرى مهمة فيزعم الهندوسية الحديثة مثلجانيتا الذي له رأس فيل، وهو مُزيل العقبات، وهانومان  إله الإخلاص والقوة، وكارتيكيا أو سوبرامايا الذي يُعبد في جنوبي الهند.  وكل هذه الآلهة مظاهر لبراهما. ويعتقد الهندوس أن فيشنو نزل إلى الأرض في  تسع تجسُّدات وينتظرون حدوث التجسُّد العاشر. ومن أشهر هذه التجسدات تجسده  في راما بطل القصة الملحميةرامايانا، وفي كريشنا الإله الفيلسوف وصاحبالعمل الفلسفيبجافاد جيتا. يقول ول ديورانت في كتابه " قصة الحضارة " عن هذه الآلهة العديدة وكيف نشأت وكيف تطورت وصارت لما هي عليه الآن:
"  تزدحم بها مقبرة العظماء في الهند، ولو أحصينا أسماء هاتيك الآلهة لاقتضى  ذلك مائة مجلد، وبعضها أقرب في طبيعته إلى الملائكة، وبعضها هو ما قد نسميه  نحن بالشياطين، وطائفة منهم أجرام سماوية مثل الشمس، وطائفة منهم تمائم...  وكثير منها هي حيوانات الحقل أو طيور السَّماء، فالهندي لا يرى فارقاً  بعيداً بين الحيوان والإنسان، فللحيوان روح كما للإنسان... وكلّ هذه الصنوف  الإلهية قد نسجت خيوطها في شبكة واحدة لا نهاية لحدودها، هي (كارما)  وتناسخ الأرواح؛ فالفيل مثلاً قد أصبح الإله جانيشا واعتبروه ابن شيفا،  وفيه تتجسّد طبيعة الإنسان الحيوانية 000 كذلك كانت القردة والأفاعي مصدر  رعب، فكانت لذلك من طبيعة الآلهة؛ فالأفعى التي تؤدي عضة واحدة منها إلى  موت سريع، واسمها ناجا، كان لها عندهم قدسية خاصة؛ وترى النّاس في كثير من  أجزاء الهند يقيمون كلّ عام حفلاً دينياً تكريماً للأفاعي، ويقدّمون  العطايا من اللبن والموز لأفاعي الناجا عند مداخل جحورها؛ كذلك أقيمت  المعابد تمجيداً للأفاعي كما هي الحال في شرق ميسور"[38].
"  وأقدم الآلهة التي ذكرتها أسفار الفيدا هي قوى الطبيعة نفسها وعناصرها:  السماء والشمس والأرض والنار والضوء والريح والماء والجنس؛ فكان ديوس (وهو  زيوس عند اليونان، وجوبيتر عند الرومان)، أول الأمر هو السماء نفسها، وكذلك  اللفظة السنسكريتية التي معناها مقدس، كانت في أصلها تعني اللامع، فقط، ثم  أدت هذه النزعة الشعرية التي أباحت لهم أن يخلقوا كل هذا العدد من الآلهة،  على تشخيص هذه العناصر الطبيعية؛ فمثلاً جعلوا السماء أباً، وأسموها  فارونا، وجعلوا الأرض أماً، وأطلقوا عليها اسم بريفثيفي. وكان النبات هو  ثمرة التقائهما بواسطة المطر، وكان المطر هو الإله بارجيانا، والنار هي  آجني، والريح كانت فايو، وأما أن كانت الريح مهلكة فهي رودرا، وكانت  العاصفة هي أندرا، والفجر أوشاس، ومجرى المحراث في الحقل اسمه سيتا، والشمس  سوريا، أو مترا، أو فشنو، والنبات المقدس المسمى سوما، والذي كان عصيره  مقدساً ومسكراً للآلهة والناس معاً، كان هو نفسه إلها يقابل في الهند ما  كان ديونسيوس عند اليونان 000 ولما كثر عدد الآلهة نشأت مشكلة، هي: أي  هؤلاء الآلهة خلق العالم؟ فكان يعزون هذا الدور الأساسي تارة لأجني وتارة  لإندرا وكورا لسوما، وطورا رابعا لبراجاتي، وفي أحد أسفار أوبانيشاد يعزي  خلق العالم على خالق قهار: 
"  حقا أنه لم يشعر بالسرور؛ فواحد وحده لا يشعر بالسرور، فطلب ثانياً؛ كان في  الحق كبير الحجم حتى ليعدل جسمه رجلا وامرأة تعانقا، ثم شاء لهذه الذات  الواحدة أن تنشق نصفين، فنشأ من ثم زوج وزوجة، وعلى ذلك تكون النفس الواحدة  كقطعة مبتورة 000 وهذا الفراغ تملؤه الزوجة، وضاجع زوجته وبهذا أنسل  البشر، وسألت نفسها الزوجة قائلة: كيف استطاع مضاجعتي بعد أن أخرجني من  نفسه، فلأختف، واختفت في صورة البقرة، وأنقلب هو ثورا فزاوجها، وكان  بازدواجهما أن تولدت الماشية؛ فاتخذت لنفسها هيئة الفرس، واتخذ لنفسه هيئة  الجواد، ثم أصبحت هي أتانا فأصبح هو حمارا، وزاوجها حقاً وولدت له ذوات  الحوافر، وانقلبت عنزة فأنقلب لها تيساً، وانقلبت نعجة فأنقلب لها كبشاً،  وزاوجها حقاً، وولدت له الماعز والخراف؛ وهكذا كان حقا خالق كل شيء، مهما  تنوعت الذكور والإناث، حتى تبلغ في التدريج أسفله إلى حيث النمال؛ وقد أدرك  هو حقيقة الأمر قائلاً: " حقا أني أنا هذا الخلق نفسه، لأني أخرجته من  نفسي؛ من هنا نشأ الخلق "[39].  ويعلق ول ديورانت: " في هذه الفقرة الفريدة نلمس بذرة مذهب وحدة الوجود  وتناسخ الأرواح، فالخالق شيء واحد، وكل الأشياء وكل الأحياء كائن واحد، فكل  صورة من الكائنات كانت ذات يوم صورة أخرى .





وتضيف  موسوعة عالم الأديان: " وفي حوالي القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد، وصل فكر  الكهنة الهنود إلى إبراز نتيجة تقترب من التوحيد أو تصل إليه، فقد جمعوا  الآلهة في إله واحد، وقالوا أنه هو الذي أخرج العالم من ذاته، وهو الذي  يحفظه، ثم يهلكه ويرده إليه، وأطلقوا عليه ثلاثة أسماء، فهو " براهما " من  حيث هو موجد، وهو فشنو من حيث هو حافظ، وهو سيفا (شيفا) من حيث هو مهلك "[40]. وفيما يلي هذه الأوجه الثلاثة التي صوروها لهذا الإله في الهندوسية:
(1) براهما وبراهمان: يُطلق علي براهما اسم (سانج هيانج)، واسمه بالسانسكريتية: (UTPETI)، وهو الخالق، حسب معتقدهم، لذلك نسجوا حوله أسطورة تدور حول عملية الخلق، وقد جاء في كتاب عالم الأديان لحميد فوزي ما نصه:
"  ويعتقد أنهَّ خالق الكون على طريقته، فقد أخذ براهما يتأمّل ويفكِّر طويلاً  فنشأ عن تفكيره هذا فكرة مخصَّبة، تطوّرت إلى بذرة ذهبية، ومن تلك البيضة  ولد براهما، خالق كلّ شيء فهو الخالق والمخلوق "[41]، ورغم هذا الموقع الذي يحتله براهما في عقيدة الهندوس إلاَّ أنَّه مهمل في شعائرهم وطقوسهم.
وتقول عنه دائرة المعارف البريطانية: تقول عنه الأوبانشيد أنه الوجود السامي المطلق مصدر  كل شيء 00 الأبدي، غير المحدود، المدرك، الذي لا يمكن تحجيمه، كلي الوجود،  روح الكون، المصدر الروحي للكون المتناهي والمتغير، ويقول عنه أصحاب مدرسة  غير الثنائية أنه مختلف بشكل واضح عن أي شيء ظاهري، وتقول المدرسة  الثنائية أن براهما ليس مختلف عن العالم، الذي هو من ناجه، من ناحية  الفرضية الظاهرية 000 ويشخص براهما في الأساطير الهندية المبكرة كالإله  الخالق براهما ووضع في ثالوث بثلاث وظائف: براهما الخالق، فشنوا الحافظ،  وشيفا المدمر "[42]. 





وتقول  دائر المعارف ويكيبديا: " براهما هو إله الخلق الهندي وواحد من الثلاثي؛  براهما وفيشنو وشيفا. وبحسب براهما بورانا فهو والد مانو الذي أنحدر منه كل  الهندوس، ويشار إليه في الرامايانا والمهابهاراتا كالجد الأعلى أو السلف  العظيم لكل الكائنات البشرية . وهو ليس بمرتبك مع الروح الكوني السامي في  فلسفة الفيدانتا الهندية المعروف كبراهمان 000 وكما تقول البورانات أن  براهما مولود ذاتي (بدون أم) في زهرة اللوتس التي تنمو من ندبة فيشنو في  بداية الكون. وهذا يفسر اسمه (Nabhija  - المولود من الندبة. وتقول أسطورة أخرى أن براهمان ولد من الماء فقد وضع  بذرة أصبحت فيما بعد بيضة ذهبية. ومن هذه البيضة الذهبية ولد براهمان  الخالق، كرحم ذهبي. وتمددت بقية مواد هذه البيضة الذهبية إلى بارهما نادا،  إلي الكون. ولأنه ولد في الماء فقد دعي براهما كانجا (Kanja - المولود في الماء). كما قي كاتا أيضا أن براهما ابن الكائن السامي براهمان والطاقة الأنثوية المعروفة براكارتي (Prakrti) أو مايا (Maya) "[43].
ويقول  سوامي نيخيلاناندا عن براهمان: " في الفيدا تُدعى الحقيقة التي تختبر على  المستوى المتسامي براهمان. وهذا المصطلح تسميه لوعي لا ثنائي صرف ينبث في  الكون ويبقى خارجه. ويوصف براهمان بأنه المبدأ الأول، منه تنبثق كل الأشياء  وإليه ترتكز وفيه تتلاشى في النهاية. في براهمان وحدة تتوحد كل الاختلافات  التي تتبدى في العالم الظاهري. وهو يتطابق، بحسب فلسفة الفيدانتا  اللاثنائية، مع ذات الإنسان المعروفة بأتمان Ataman. 
وتشير كلمة براهمان بالمعنى الحرفي إلى كينونة لا يمكن لأحد أن يقدر عظمتها وقوتها وأتساعها.  أما كلمة أتمان فتعني وعي الإنسان الذي يختبر الأشياء الكثيفة في حالة  اليقظة، والأشياء اللطيفة في حالة الحلم. والغبطة الناشئة عن غياب ثنائية  الذات والموضوع في نوع بلا أحلام "[44]. 
براهمان  وخلق العالم، تصف الأوبانيشاد خلق الكائنات الحية كالآتي: " في البدء كان  هذا العالم براهمان فحسب، وكان على شكل إنسان. ففكر ولم ير شيئاً إلا نفسه،  قال أولاً: " أنا هو " فأصبح معروفاً باسم أنا (Aham).  لذلك وحتى اليوم، عندما يقدم أي شخص نفسه يقول أولاً: " هذا أنا "، ثم  يذكر اسمه. كان براهمان خائفاً. مازال الناس يخافون عندما يكونون لوحدهم.  فكر: " بما أنه لا يوجد سواي، فمم أخاف؟ ومن ثم اختفى خوفه، إذا مما يخاف؟  من المؤكد أن خوفه ينشأ من أمر آخر. لم يكن براهمان سعيداً. لذلك حتى اليوم  لا يكون الإنسان سعيدا عندما يكون وحيداً. رغب في الزواج فاتخذ حجم رجل  وزوجته في عناق حميم. شطر جسده نصفين، ومن هذا الانشطار نشأ الزوج والزوجة.  لذلك قبل أن يتخذ الفرد زوجة له يكون الجسد نصف الذات مثل نصف فله منقسمة.  وهذا الفراغ تملئه الزوجة بالتأكيد. كان متحدا معها. ومن هذا الاتحاد ولدت  الكائنات الإنسانية، ففكرت: كيف يمكن أن يتحد معي بعد أن أنجبني من ذاته؟  حسناً، دعني أخبئ نفسي. صارت بقرة، فأصبح هو ثوراً واتحد معها، ومن هذا  الاتحاد ولدت الماشية، أصبحت فرساً فأصبح حصاناً، أصبحت حمارة، فأصبح  حماراً وأتحد معها، ومن هذا الاتحاد ولدت ذوات الحوافر. أصبحت نعجة فأصبح  كبشاً؛ أصبحت ماعزةً، فصار تيسا واتحد معها، ومن هذا الاتحاد ولدت المواعز  والخراف. هكذا بالتأكيد أنتج كل الأشياء التي توجد أزواجاً نزولاً حتى  النمل "[45].
ويضيف  سوامي نيخيلاناندا: " على أي حال، يجب أن نفهم أن براهمان عندما خلق  الإنسان وزوجته من أجل التمتع بالسعادة، لم يلغ ذاته الخاصة بل بقي كما كان  ".





(2) فيشنو: ويسمونه الحافظ وطريقته الحفـاظ على العالـم وبلغتهـم يسمونـه (Sthiti).  فيشنو كما يصفه، كولر، في كتابه الفكر الشرقي القديم، فهو إله ممتلئ  بالحبّ الذي يغذي الحياة، ويبقي عليها، وكثيراً ما يصوّرونه على هيئة إنسان  يجسّد الخير والعون للبشر، ويساعده في مهمته آلهة آخرون، وفق معتقدهم  ومنهم: راما ـ وكرشنا، ويحتل فيشنو موقعاً متميزاً في الشعائر الهندوسية[46]. هو الإله السامي في التقاليد الفشنوية الهندوسية، ويرى أتباع أدي شنكارا (Adi Shankara) أنه أحد الأشكال الخمسة للإله، وهو المرتفع كالإله الأعلى، ويعلن أتباع فيشنوا أنه الروح السامي (Paramatma).  وهو كل الجوهر المتغلغل في كل الكائنات، والسيد الذي وراء الماضي والحاضر  والمستقبل، الخالق والمدمر لكل الوجود، وهو الذي يؤيد ويساند ويحكم الكون  ويؤصل ويطور كل العناصر داخله[47]. 
ويوصف  فيشنو في البورانات كالذي له لون السحب السمائي (دان – ازرق)، وأربع عجلات  مسلحة، ويمسك زهرة لوتس وصولجان ومحارة وقرص غزل، كما يوصف في الباجفاد  جيتا كالذي له شكل كوني (Vishvarupa)  فوق كل الحدود العادية للإدراك الإنساني. كما تصفه البورانات ضمن العشرة  تجسدات الرئيسية الموصوفة. عشرة حدثوا في الماضي وواحد سيحدث في المستقبل  في نهاية (Kali Yuga)، أي زمن الروح الشرير المؤنث كالي (Kali)، أخر المراحل الأربع التي يمر بها العالم من دورات اليوجا الموصوفة في الأسفار الهندية المقدسة. 
في تفسير الخالق براهما في فشنو ذو الألف اسم، يشير إلى فيشنو كـ (Sahasrakoti Yuga Dharine)،الذي  يعني أن التجسدات حدثت في اليوجا والنطاقات الكونية. كما يعبد فشنو مباشرة  في معظم الطوائف الهندية في شكل العشرة تجسدات مثل راما وكريشنا[48].​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مايو 2011)

*
ويشرح  لنا جون كولر تجسدات فشنوا العشرة  ونلخصها كالآتي: " يذهب التراث الهندي  إلى وجود عشر تجليات رئيسية لفيشنو،  الإله الأعلى والرب الحافظ للكون. وكل  تجل من هذه التجليات باعتباره  شكلاً من أشكال فشنو، هو تجل لبراهمان،  الواقع الطلق، أو الحقيقة  النهائية. وكل تجل منها يجسد سماحة فيشنو وكرمه  000 ويظهر فيشنو في تجليه  الأول على أنه ماتسيايا، وهي سمكة هائلة، لإنقاذ  مانو خلال الفيضان  العظيم، ومانو الذي يعتبر نوح الهندي، الجد الأول للبشر  جميعاً، وعندما  تهدد مياه الفيضان بالقضاء عليه، وبالتالي بالقضاء على  الجنس البشر بأسرة  فأن فيشنو يتجسد في صورة سمكة هائلة، لكي يستطيع حماية  البشر من الفيضان. 





ومرة  أخرى عندما قام الأرباب والأرواح  الحارسة بتحريك مياه المحيط بعنف للحصول  على أكسير الخلود، فأنها تهدد  بغمر الماء بأسرها بالماء والقضاء عليها.  وهكذا يظهر فيشنو في صورة "  كورما " السلحفاة العملاقة، التي تسند الأرض  إلى ظهورها، بالتالي تنقذها  من الدمار.
ومرة  أخرى كذلك، وبعد أن غمرت مياه المحيطات  الأرض، تجلى فيشنو في صورة خنزير  ضخم، هو فاراها، يرفع الأرض فوق الماء.  وكما حدث في المرات السابقة، فقد  أتخذ فيشنو صورة مناسبة لما يقتضيه  المقام، وبالتالي تنقذها من الدمار.
وتجلى  في صورة ناراسيها، نصف أسد ونصف رجل،  للقضاء على مارد ليمنع أي هجوم يمكن  أن يشن عليه، وتجلى في صورة القزم  فامانا الذي استطال وصار عملاقا لينقذ  الأرض من عفريت شرير يدعى بالي،  وتجلى في راما بطل ملحمة الرامايانا  وكريشنا موضوع فصلنا التالي، وبوذا  مؤسس البوذية. أما التجلي العاشر كالكين  على جواده الأبيض فسيكون الهبوط  التالي لفيشنو في نهاية العالم ليكافئ  الأخيار ويعاقب الشرار. أما أكثر  تجلياته تأثيرا وانتشاراً في التراث  الهندي هو تجليه في كريشنا.





(3) شيفا: يُنسب إليه الفناء والدمار، وهو المهلك للعالـم ومهمته نقيض مهمة فيشنو، ويسمونه بلغتهم (Sang Kan Par an).   ويعني اسمه السعيد، وهو الإله الهندي الرئيسي وواحد من مظاهر الثالوث،   وتقول التقاليد الهندوسية الخاصة بأتباع شيفا، أنه الإله السامي، وفي   تقاليد الجماعات التقليدية يعتبرونه أحد خمسة أشكال أولية للإله[49]. 
وشيفا  في عقيدة الهندوس وكما ورد في قصة  الحضارة لديورانت هو " إله القسوة  والتدمير قبل كلّ شيء آخر؛ هو تجسيد  لتلك القوّة الكونية التي تعمل، واحدة  بعد أخرى، على تخريب جميع الصور  التي تتبدى فيها حقيقة الكون، جميع الخلايا  الحيّة وجميع الكائنات  العضوية، وكلّ الأنواع، وكلّ الأفكار وكلّ ما  أبدعته يد الإنسان، وكلّ  الكواكب، وكلّ شيء "[50].
والهندوس  الذين يعتبرون شيفا عندهم إله  الفناء والدمار، حاولوا أن يفسّروا ما يصدر  عنه بأنَّه بحدّ ذاته رحمة،  وفي الحديث عن شيفا قالوا كما جاء في كتاب  الفكر الشرقي القديم لكولر: "  إنَّه يقدّم النعمة الإلهية التي بمقتضاها  يمكن إزالة ضروب الافتقار التي  تلوث والتي تتجلّى في صورة نواقص وعيوب في  النفس المقيدة. ويحمل شيفا في  راحة يده اليسرى العليا لساناً من لهب يمثِّل  القوى المدمّرة التي ارتبطت  طويلاً بهذا الإله "[51]، وهكذا ترتكز الديانة الهندوسية على ثالوث إلهي قوامه: خالق هو براهما، وحافظ هو فيشنو، ومدمّر مهلك هو
شيفا. ولهذا الثالوث تجليات في آلهة أخرى مثل كرشنا وراما وبودا وكاليكي[52].
وإذا  أردنا أن نعرف بعض وظائف هذه الآلهة عندهم،  نراهم قد اعتبروا كرشنا آتياً  من أجل إحلال السّلام، وبودا، أو يووهي، من  أجل نشر المعرفة والتعليم الذي  يقود إلى الطمأنينة. أمّا كاليكي Kaluki فهو الإله المنتظر عند الهندوس والذي لـم ينـزل بعد، ولـم يحن وقت تجليه.
هذه  دراسة علمية موثقة عن جوهر الفكر  الهندوسي وآلهة الديانة الهندوسية وعملها  ودورها في الكون. وبعد هذه  الدراسة نتوجه إلى ما زعمه المشككون ومن سار على  جربهم وزعموا أن قصة  المسيح مقتبسة عن آلهة هذه الديانة وغيرها لنرى مدى  صحة هذه الإدعاءات  والأكاذيب التي افتروها ولفقوها بحسب معتقداتهم، هم،  الشكوكية أو لمخالفة  عقائدهم للعقائد المسيحية، والغريب أنه بدا عليهم أنهم  صدقوها! مثلهم مثل  الذي صنع تمثال لصنم وراح يقدم له العبادة! محاولين أن  يشككوا في  المسيحية، ونسوا قول الرب يسوع المسيح: " على هذه الصخرة ابني  كنيستي  وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت16 :18). 
4 – تاريخ الربط بين كريشنا والمسيح:
كان أول من ربط بين المسيح وكريشنا هو الفيلسوف الأمريكي الملحد كيرسي جرافيس Kersey Graves من فلاسفة القرن التاسع عشر في كتابه (The World Sixteen Crucified Saviors Or Christianity Before Christ)   سنة 1875م، والذي نظرا لعدم إيمانه بوجود الله، وبالتالي عدم وجود وحي أو   كتب مقدسة، فقد زعم أن شخصية المسيح ليست شخصية تاريخية حقيقية، وأن  المسيح  لم يوجد أصلاً في التاريخ، بل أنها خُلقت من مجموعة من قصص  المخلصين من  الآلهة البشرية وقد زعم أنهم صُلبوا ونزلوا إلى العالم السفلي  وصعدوا منه  وأنه مجرد أسطورة! وهو بدوره أعتمد أيضا على كتاب (Anacalypsis) للسير جودفري هيجنس (Sir Godfrey Higgins) والذي صدر سنة 1833م.  ومن  ذلك الوقت صار هذان الكتابان المرجع الأول لكل الذين ينكرون حقيقة  وجود  المسيح كشخصية تاريخية وجدت فعلا في التاريخ ويزعمون أن قصة المسيح  مقتبسة  عن آلهة الديانات الوثنية!! وقد قام كيرسي بناء على افتراض مسبق،  وهو أن  المسيح شخصية أسطورية لم توجد مطلقا كشخصية حقيقة في التاريخ، وأنه  مجرد  أسطورة أخذها المسيحيون من أساطير الآلهة في الشرق والغرب، وقام  بمقارنة  وهمية غير حقيقية بين شخص المسيح وبين 35 شخصية أسطورية من  الديانات  الأسيوية والمصرية والأوربية تبدأ بكريشنا في الشرق وتصل لميثرا  وأدونيس في  الغرب. والغريب أنها تنتهي بنبي المسلمين!! وقد حاول فيها رسم  حياة المسيح  وترتيب أهم أحداثها وخاصة النقاط الرئيسية التالية في حياة  المسيح:
1 – ميلاد المسيح من سلالة ملكية هي سلالة الملك داود.
2 – ميلاده المسيح من عذراء. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 - بشارة الملاك للعذراء بميلاد المسيح.
4 – مدح (تطويب) الملاك للعذراء.
5 – شك يوسف في حبل العذراء وتأكيد الملاك له بأنها حبلى من الروح القدس.
6 – ميلاد المسيح في كهف (من أناجيل الطفولة الأبوكريفية).
7 – ميلاد المسيح من أسرة فقيرة في قرية صغيرة وفي مزود للبقر.
8 – ظهور الملائكة وقت ميلاده.
9 – بشارة الملاك للرعاة.
10 – زيارة الرعاة للطفل المولود.
11 – ظهور نجم عند ميلاده يرشد إلى مكان ميلاده.
12 – زيارة المجوس للمسيح ومعهم هدايا ذهب ولبان ومر.
13 – الملاك يطلب من يوسف أن يأخذ الصبي وأمه ويهرب بهما إلى مصر.
14 – قتل الملك هيرودس لأطفال بيت لحم بسبب ميلاه.
15 – مناقشته للشيوخ وهو في سن الثانية عشرة.
16 – عماده من يوحنا المعمدان.
17 – حلول الروح القدس عليه وقت العماد.
18 – إخراجه للشياطين.
19 – عمل معجزات شفاء أمراض وإحياء موتى 00 الخ
20 – سكب المرأة الخاطئة لقارورة الطيب على رأس المسيح.
21 – تجلى أمام بعض تلاميذه وكشف لهم عن شيء من لاهوته ومجده,
22 – موت المسيح على الصليب.
23 – حدوث آيات وعجائب عند ميلاده، مثل تشقق الصخور واحتجاب الشمس.
24 – قيامة بعض الموتى عند قيامته.
25 – حب المسيح لتلميذه الحبيب يوحنا.
26 - قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات.
27 – صعوده إلى السموات.
28 – تقديمه الفداء لكل البشرية (مخلص البشرية).
29 – مجيئه الثاني للدينونة.
30 – هو الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله.
31 – هو خالق الكون الكل به وله قد خلق.
32 - هو أحد أقانيم الثالوث في الذات الإلهية.
33 – هو إله تام وإنسان تام.
34 – يسجد له من في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض.
35 – هو الكلمة المتجسد، الله الظاهر في الجسد. 





وقام بعملية تلفيقية وهمية لتصوير أن هذه الحقائق ما هي إلا أساطير مأخوذة من أساطير الآلهة الأسطورية للديانات الوثنية!! 
وللأسف  الشديد فقد قام بعض الكُتاب من الأخوة  المسلمين بتلقف هذه التلفيقات  الوهمية والتعلق بها وكأنها حقائق تاريخية  مثبته واعتبروا كتابها علماء  محققون لا يأتيهم الباطل! واعتمدوا بدرجة  كبيرة على ما (Bible Myths Parallels In Other Religions)
الكاتب الأمريكي توماس وليم دوان (Tomas William Doane)، وكتاب " الأصول الوثنية للمسيحية "، ونشروا عدة كتب مثل " العقائد الوثنية في الديانة النصرانية "، نقلا عن هذه الكتب الشكوكية،وذلك   دون أن يدرسوها دراسة علمية للبحث عن حقيقتها ومدى مصداقيتها، ومعرفة   نوعية وهدف كتابتها الإلحادي، فقط لتشكيك المسيحيين في عقائدهم لصالح   معتقداتهم هم دون أن يدروا أن هذه التلفيقات تصيب الإسلام كما تصيب   المسيحية؛ أولاً: لأن هؤلاء الكتاب اعتبروا نبي المسلمين ضمن هذه الشخصيات   الأسطورية، ثانيا لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بالوحي ومن ثم فهم لا يؤمنون   بأي كتاب ديني كموحى به على الإطلاق، ثالثا لأنهم تكلموا عن حقائق كثيرة   باعتبارها أسطورية ومقتبسه عن الديانات الوثنية مثل ميلاد المسيح من عذراء   وشفائه المرضى وإحيائه للموتى وهذه الأمور من جوهر العقيدة الإسلامية!!   والغريب بل والأغرب أن هؤلاء الكتاب والمواقع التي تناولت هذه التلفيقات   الوهمية وهللت لها لم يكتفوا بما جاء فيها من تلفيق ودجل وكذب بل أضافوا   عليها مما لم يقله هؤلاء الكتاب الملحدون!! وفي كل الأحوال فقد طعنوا في   وجود الله والوحي دون أن يدروا! لأن الهدف هو تحطيم المسيحية، بمبدأ الغاية   تبرر الوسيلة، بل والضرورات تبيح المحظورات، أو بمنطق درء الخطر الأكبر   بخطر أصغر!! 
5 – أهم ما كتبته دوائر المعارف والقواميس المتخصصة عن كريشنا:
جاء في قاموس أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم ما يلي: " كريشنا (Krishna) سنسكريتية (تنطق أيضاً كرسنا)   أسود، الأكثر شهرة بين آلهة الهندوس وبطل لأساطير عديدة، بكونه التجسد   الثامن أو التاسع للإله فشنو، وغالبا يظهر كإله بقدرته الذاتية المطلقة.   واصله مبهم ومختلط واسمه يدل على أنه جاء من قوم أكثر سوادا وقدماً، وأنه   غالبا كان معاشرا رعاة بقر 00 و ابن ديفاكاي وهذا الاسم يبقى في قصة فيما   بعد. وكريشنا هو ابن " فاسوديفا " زوج " ديفاكاي " في الملحمة الشعرية "   مهابهارتا " 000 وعلى ذلك سمي " فاسوديفا " طفل مدهش وخبيث، شاب عاشق   الجوبيز (حالبات الأبقار) بطل محارب وملك، وفي النهاية يموت بإطلاق سهم على   القدم خطأ ويصعد إلى السماء. ولا شيء من ذلك يذكر في " البيجادا جيتا "   حيث هو المدرب الإلهي للبطل الأسطوري " أرجونا " وإله سام مع إشارة طفيفة   لفشنو " (412)[53].





ويقول  عن أمه ديفاكاي " ديفاكاي في الأساطير  الهندوسية القديمة هي زوجة فيسوديفا  وأم الإله كريشنا، ويظهر اسمها في  الأوبانيشادات دون اسم زوجها أم  لكريشنا، بيد أن الملحمة الشعرية  البهامهاراتا فصاعدا هي وزوجها متلازمان  وكان ابن عمها الجبار كامسا الذي  بلغ مسمعه أن ابن ديفاكاي قد يقتله وحاول  قتل أطفالها جميعا، ولكن بلا  جدوى "[54]. 
وجاء  في دائرة معارف الويكيبيديا، على النت عن  ميلاده: " الاعتقاد التقليدي  المبني على تفاصيل الكتب المقدسة والحسابات  الفلكية يحدد ميلاد كريشنا  المعروف كجانمشتاماي (Janmashtami) بـ 18 أو 21 يوليو سنة 3228 ق م. وقد انتمى كريشنا للعائلة الملكية في ماثورا (Mathura) وكان الابن الثامن الذي ولد للأميرة ديفاكاي وزوجها فاسوديفا، ماثورا كانت عاصمة يادافا (Yadavas)(والتي تدعى أيضاً سوراسيناس) والتي ينتمي إليها والدي كريشنا فاسوديفا وديفاكاي "[55].
كما تقول عن أمه: " في الهندوسية ديفاكاي هي زوجة فاسوديفا وأم كريشنا "[56].
وتقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية طبعة 2004م: " المصادر الرئيسية لأسطورة كريشنا هي ملحمة ماهابهاراتا (Mahābhārata) وملاحقها التي ترجع للقرن الخامس الميلادي والهريفامسا (Harivaṃśa) والبيورانا (Purāṇa) خاصة المجلدين الـ 10 و 11 من البهاجافاتابيورانا (Bhāgavata-Purāṇa).   تقول أن كريشنا (حرفيا " أسود " أو داكن مثل سحابة) قد ولد من عشيرة   يادافا كابن لفاسوديفا وديفاكاي أخت كامسا ملك ماثورا الشرير (حديثا أوتار   براديش). ولأن كامسا سمع نبوّة أنه سيقتل على يد ابن ديفاكاي فقد حاول أن   يقتل أولادها ولكن كريشنا كان قد عبر نهر يامونا إلى جوكولا (أو فراجا   جوكول الحديثة) ". ثم تقول وهناك صار طفلا صنع عجائب كثيرة وقاتل أرواحاً   شريرة وأحب عازفات الفلوت من زوجات وبنات رعاة البقر وفي القرن الخامس قبل   الميلاد صار إلها لرعاة البقر وظلت أسطورته تتطور حتى القرنين السابع عشر   والثامن عشر الميلاديين!! 
ثم تقول الأسطورة أنه عاد أخيرا مع أخيه بلاراما (Balarāma) إلى ماثورا لقتل كامسا الشرير فوجد المملكة غير آمنة وأستقر هناك وأسس عرشه دفاراكا (Dvāraka)، وتزوج الأميرة روكميني (Rukmiṇī) وأتخذ له زوجات أخريات. وتقول عن نهاية حياته وبينما كان يجلس في الغابة أخطأ صياد وأصابه بدون قصد وقتله[57]!!





وبرغم  قدم أسطورة كريشنا إلا أنها لم تكتب في  سجلات إلا ابتداء من القرن الثاني ق  م، واستمرت في التطور بعد ذلك حتى  القرن العاشر الميلادي. وترجع أقدم  الكتب التي تؤخذ عنها أهم تفاصيل سيرة  حياة كريشنا وأسطورته إلى القرن  الخامس الميلادي، بل وتوسعت الأسطورة  وتطورت كثيرا في القرنين الـ 17 و18  الميلاديين!! فراحت تتطور وتأخذ من  الأفكار الهندوسية السابقة لها والأفكار  والعقائد التي استجدت بعدها مثل  المسيحية والتي تأثرت بالكثير من أفكارها،  وليس العكس. تقول أبكار السقاف  والتي تأثرت بل وتبنت الكثير من أفكار كيرسي جرافيس Kersey Graves   ومن سار على دربه: " تحت أضواء التاريخ نقترب من كريشنا فنراه شخصية   تاريخية تدل على وجودها المدونات الأثرية وسجلات النحويين، ولتنحسر هذه   الأضواء التاريخية عن كريشنا فنراه غداة نشرته راحة الزمن على الشاطئ   الغربي من ميسورا حوالي القرن الخامس ق م كحاكم أقام في تلك البقعة من   الأرض له ملكا منه أشرف على الدنيا ". وبعد ذلك تتحدث عن اعتناقه للعقيدة   الأوبانيشادية القائلة بخلود النفس، ثم تتحدث عن تحوله إلى شخصية أسطورية   كالإله المتجسد والقول بأنه التجسد الثامن للإله فشنوا، ابتداء من   القرن الثاني ق م إلى القرن الثاني الميلادي. وتؤكد قصة التحول  والأسطورية  بقولها: " وهكذا تجري القصة الطويلة التي بدأت في غسق القرن  الخامس ق م  لتكبر وتتضخم لأكثر من ألف سنة بما أدمج فيها وما نفسها له "[58]. 
ومن  ثم نركز في دراستنا هنا على القصة كما هي في  صورتها التي صورتها بها  الأساطير الأقدم قبل التطوير وما حدث لها على مدى  ألف سنة وقبل اقتباسها  واتخاذها من أفكار وعقائد الديانات الأخرى عقائد لم  تكن فيها. ولكنا نضع  أمامنا ما وضعه الملحدون ومن نقل عنهم ومن تلفيقات  تحاول الإيحاء للقارئ  غير الملم بهذه الديانات والأفكار وما ذكره هؤلاء  الملحدون ومن نقلوا عنهم  وجعلوا من كتبهم وكأنها مراجع لا يأتيها الباطل  مثل كتاب دين الهنود, وكتاب العقائد الهندية الوثنية لمورس ولميس، وكتاب وليم توماس دوان (Thomas William Doane): "Bible Myths And Their Parallels In Other Religions= أساطير الكتاب المقدس وما يوازيها في الديانات الأخرى "، وكتاب   تاريخ الهند المجلد الثاني وكتاب فشنوا بورانا الذي نقلوا عنه فقرات  ناقصة  ومبتورة بهدف تلفيقي يؤدي لأهدافهم التلفيقية. وكتاب الديانات  الشرقية,  وكتاب الديانات القديمة المجلد الثاني لكوينيو 00 وغيرها من كتب  الملحدين!!





6 – أهم التشابهات المزعومة بين المسيح وكريشنا:
وفيما يلي أهم المقارنات التلفيقية التي عملها غير المؤمنين بلاهوت المسيح نقلاً عن كتب الملحدين والمشككين واللادينيين اللاأدريين منكروا الوحي الإلهي ومنكروا تاريخية المسيح. والتي أضافوا إليها وصاغوها بصيغة تلفيقية توهم البسطاء والجهلاء وتوحي لهم وكأنها الحقيقة ذاتها!!  ولاحظ  كيف كيفوا حياة كريشنا تلفيقا وتصويرها بصورة قريبة من صورة الرب  يسوع  المسيح ليوحوا للقارئ الجاهل وغير الدارس للمسيحية والأديان الأخرى  وكأن  كلامهم صحيح!! بل والأغرب أنهم يبدون وكأنهم يصدقون ما لفقوه بأنفسهم   فقالوا بعد أن وضعوا هذه التلفيقات في جداول ملئوا بها المواقع والكتب   والمنتديات: " وبعد هذه الحجج والبراهين،  لا يؤمنوا (أي نحن المسيحيون)  ‏ويصروا على طغيانهم، وإلا فبماذا يفسروا  لنا هذا التطابق العجيب ‏بين  وثنية الهنود القدامى وبين ما قالوه وافتروا  به على المسيح عليه ‏السلام  كذبا وزورا "!! وهكذا يكذبون الكذبة ثم  يصدقونها ويلوموننا لأننا لم  نصدقها مثلهم!! وفيما يلي الرد على هذه التلفيقات والإدعاءات الكاذبة:
(1) الشبهة الأولى؛ قالوا بوجود تشابه بين الأسمين، اسم كريشنا (Krishna) واسم المسيح (Christ)، بل وقال بعضهم أن كلمة كريشنا تعني المسيح!!
وهذا الكلام التلفيقي ليس له أساس لغوي أو علمي، فكلمة كريشنا في اللغة السنسكريتية تعني أسود اللون (حرفيا " أسود " أو داكن مثل سحابة) وهو اللون الذي نراه يكسو المشهد الذي يظهر به في كل صوره. أما كلمة " مسيح " في اللغة العبرية فهي " ماشيح - מּשּׁיּח- Mashiakh   " من الفعل العبري " مشح " أي " مسح " وتنطق بالآرامية " ماشيحا "   ويقابلها في اللغة العربية " مسيح " ومعناها، في العهد القديم، الممسوح "   بالدهن المقدس "، ونقلت كلمة " ماشيح " إلى اللغة اليونانية كما هي ولكن   بحروف يونانية " ميسياس - Messias - Мεσσίας" وعن اليونانية نقلت إلى اللغات الأوربية " ماسيا - Messiah " كما ترجمت الكلمة إلى اليونانية، أيضاً ترجمة فعلية " خريستوس - christos - Хριτός" أي المسيح أو الممسوح، من الفعل اليوناني " خريو - chriw" أي يمسح والذي يقابل الفعل العبري " مشح " والعربي " مسح "، وجاءت في اللاتينية " كريستوس - christos " وعنها في اللغات الأوربية " Christ". وهذا يتأكد لنا أنه لا يوجد أي صلة بين اسم المسيح وكريشنا.
(2) الشبهة الثانية: الميلاد العذراوي حيث يقولون: " ولد كريشنا من العذراء ديفاكاي التي اختاراها الله والدة لابنه ‏بسب طهارتها.   (كتاب خرافات التوراة والإنجيل وما يماثلها من الديانات الأخرى، للعلامة   دوان 278)، وولد يسوع من العذراء مريم التي اختارها الله والدة لابنه بسبب   ‏طهارتهاوعفتها. (إنجيل مريم الإصحاح السابع).





وهنا  يحاولون أن يصوروا لنا أن الملحد الذي  أسموه بالعلامة هذا (توماس دوان)  الذي يرجعون إليه وكأنه العليم الخبير  بالديانات الوثنية والذي لا يأتيه  الباطل! ثم يرجعون لأحد الأناجيل  المنحولة والأسطورية والتي ترفضها  المسيحية، ويتكلمون بلغة مسيحية  فيتكلمون عن الله وابنه وكأن الهندوس  يؤمنون مثل المسيحيين بإله له ابن  واحد! متجاهلين أن الهندوس يؤمنون، كما  بينا، بآلاف الآلهة والتي جمعوها  في إله واحد، وقالوا أنه براهمن وأن فيشوا  وشيفا هما تجليات له، كما تجلى  فيشنوا في تسع تجليات أحدهم كريشنا وسيكون  تجليه الأخير عند دمار العالم  النهائي، وقالوا أن جميع الآلهة وأنصاف  الآلهة وأرباع الآلهة والبشر  والحيوانات وكل المخلوقات في الكون خرجت منه  وأن الكل سيرجع إليه كما خرج  منه. وتصور هؤلاء المشككون زاعمين أن الله في  الهندوسية مثل المسيحية هو  آب وابن وروح قدس؟!  في حين أن الهندوسية  تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة وتناسخ الأرواح الذي يقول بأن  الإنسان بعد موته تعود  روحه في جسد آخر وتتكرر هذه العملية إلى أن يصل إلى  مستقره الأصلي في  براهمن! وهكذا يؤمنون بتناسخ الآلهة ويقولون أن كريشنا هو  التناسخ الثامن  أو التاسع للإله فيشنوا!! ولم يكن فيها تعبيرات ابن الله  ولا الله  بمفهومها المسيحي أو الإسلامي قبل التطورات التي أجروها عليها في  القرون  الـ 11 إلى 17 و18 الميلادية!!
وكما بينا أعلاه فقد كان كريشنا ابناً لامرأة متزوجة وليست عذراء وهي الأميرة ديفاكاي (Devaki) من زوجها الأمير فاسوديفا (Vasudeva)،   إذا فهو ابن ديفاكاي وفاسوديفا من زواج رسمي وقد أنجب الزوجين ثمانية   أبناء وكان كريشنا هو الابن الثامن، فكيف يكون هو الابن الثامن وأمه أنجبت سبعة قبلهويزعمون أنها عذراء؟! 
تقول دائرة المعارف ويكيبديا: " في الهندوسية ديفاكاي (Devaki) هي زوجة فاسوديفا (Vasudeva) وأم كريشنا (Krishna) وبالاراما (Balarama). وكان كامسا (Kamsa) شقيق ديفاكاي قد سجنها هي وفيسوديفا   بسبب نبوّة تقول أن أحد أبنائهما سيقتله. ثم قتل كامسا ستة من أبنائهما،   وهرب من الموت السابع بالارما بالتحول إلى رحم امرأة أخرى. وولد الابن   الثامن كريشنا (الذي كان هو بالفعل تجسد (avatar) لفيشنو (Vishnu)) في متصف الليل وأخذه أبوه ليرفعه عن طريق ناندا (Nanda) ويادوسا (Yasoda) في قرية مجاورة[59]. 
" انتمى كريشنا لعائلة ملكية بماثورا وكان الابن الثامن للأميرة ديفاكاي وزوجها فيسوديفا "[60]. 
ويقول قاموس أديان ومعتقدات الشعوب: " ديفاكاي (Devaki) في الأساطير الهندوسية
القديمة  هي زوجة فيسوديفا وأم الإله كريشنا  ويظهر اسمها في الاوبانيشادات دون اسم  زوجها أم لكريشنا، بيد أنه في  الملحمة الشعرية المهابهاراتا فصاعداً كانت  هي وزوجها متلازمان. وكان ابن  عمها الجبار كامسا الذي بلغ مسمعه أن أبن  ديفاكاي قد يقتله وحاول قتل  أطفالها جميعا، ولكن دون جدوى. وكانت ديفاكاي  مظهرا للآلهة أديتي "[61].
" وكريشنا هو ابن " فاسوديفا " زوج ديفاكاي في الملحمة الشعرية الشهيرة " مهابهاراتا ". 





وقد جاء في كتاب (فشنو بورانا الفصل الثالث – الجزءالخامس) في الموقع الهندوسي تحت عنوان " تجسد الرب كريشنا: كان فاسوديفا ابن شورسين (Shoorsen) كان متزوجا من ديفاكاي ابنه ديفاك (Devak)[62].
وتقول  الباجافاتا بورانا أن الطفل كريشنا  تكلم بعد ولادته مع أبيه وأمه وأوضح  أنه ولد منهما هما الاثنين نتيجة  لتمتعهما الجنسي. وأنه أخذ ولادته من  شكلهما. 
وهناك  قول أخر يقول أن ديفاكاي حبلت بكريشنا  بحبل عقلي أنتقل من أبيه بالتأثيرات  العقلية إلى رحم ديفاكاي. وكان هذا  النوع من الاتحاد بين زوج وزوجة ضمن  الاعتقادات الهندوسية. ولكن هذا لا  يقول بأن أمه كانت عذراء بل كانت زوجة  وقد أنجبت قبله سبعة أولاد، وأنه لم  يولد من الروح القدس لأنه لم يكن في  مفاهيمهم القديمة شيء عن الروح  القدس، بل هو ثمرة أبيه وأمه سواء كان ذلك  جسدياً أم عقلياً. 
ومن  هنا يتضح لنا أن الأساطير الهندية ودوائر  المعارف تقول أن أباه هو فاسوديفا  وأمه هي ديفاكاي زوجة فاسوديفا وأنها  أم لثمانية أولاد، وكان كريشنا هو  الابن الثامن لأبيه وأمه فكيف تكون هذه  الأم عذراء؟؟
(3) الشبهة الثالثة: قالوا أن كريشنا ولد يوم 25 ديسمبر مثله مثل المسيح.   وهذا مجرد تلفيق لا أساس له ولا معنى أولاً لأن كريشنا ولد تبعا للحسابات   الفلكية الهندوسية إما في يوم الثامن عشر أو الحادي والعشرين من يوليو  تموز  من العام 3228 سنة قبل الميلاد. ويتم الاحتفال يعيد ميلاد كريشنا في  شهر  أغسطس من كل عام حيث يسمى هذا اليوم (Krishna Janmaashtami).  كما أن  المسيح لم يولد يوم 25 ديسمبر وأن كان العالم الغربي يحتف بميلاده  في هذا  اليوم ولكن في روسيا يحتفلون به يوم ستة يناير وفي مصر يوم سبعة  يناير  المواكب ليوم 29 كيهك من السنة القبطية. وسنشرح ذلك بالتفصيل في  الفصل  الخاص بذلك.
(4) الشبهة الرابعة: زعموا " أن الملائكة مجدوا ديفاكاي والدة كريشنا ابن الله وقالوا: يحق للكون أن ‏يفاخر بابنهذه الطاهرة. (كتاب تاريخ الهند ج2: ص 329). وجاء في الإنجيل عن العذراء مريم: فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها الرب معك(لو1: 28).
وهذا  الكلام لا أساس له من الصحة فلم تقل به  أي أسطورة من الأساطير التي كتبت  فيما بين القرن الثاني ق م والقرن الخامس  ق م، على الأقل، كما أن الديانة  الهندوسية لم يكن بها ملائكة بالمعنى  المعروف في اليهودية والمسيحية  والإسلام، بل تؤمن بوجود أنصاف آلهة وأرباع  آلهة وأن كان البعض قد ترجمها  ملائكة في العصور الحديثة تأثرا بالمسيحية  والإسلام. ولم تقل أي أسطورة أو  كتاب مقدس هندي بهذا الكلام الملفق بل كان  العكس تماماً، كما سنرى الآن. 
(5) الشبهة الخامسة: " عرف الناس ولادة  كريشنا من نجمه  الذي ظهر في السماء (تاريخ الهند، ج2: ص317و236). ولما ولد  يسوع ظهر نجمه  في المشرق وبواسطة ظهور نجمه عرف ‏الناس محل ولادته(متى 2: 3).
وهذا الزعم عن قصة ظهور نجم يوم مولد كريشنا لا أساس له ولا وجود له في أساطير كريشنا ولا   نعلم من أين أتوا به ولا كيف زعموه فلا يوجد في الكتب الهندوسية المقدسة،   ولا في دوائر المعارف ولا في أي كتاب خاص بالأساطير الهندية ما يشبه ذلك  لا  من قريب ولا من بعيد!! فمن أين أتوا به؟؟!! ويوجد على النت معظم نصوص   الكتب الهندية المقدسة، بل وهناك عدة كتب مترجمة للعربية وموجودة في   المكتبات المصرية لهذه النصوص المقدسة، لا يوجد فيها مثل هذه التلفيقات،   وهناك كتاب " فشنو بورانا "[63]   وهو عبارة عن ستة أجزاء ولا يذكر فيه أي شيء مثل ذلك. وكذلك بقية دوائر   المعارف وكل ما جاء عن هذا الإله الوثني في النت، لا يوجد فيها أي شيء عن   هذا النجم فمن أين جاءوا به؟؟!! إنما هو من باب التلفيق ليجعلوا من أحداث ميلاد المسيح أحداث أسطورية مشابهة لما زعموه تلفيقا عن كريشنا!!





(6) الشبهة السادسة: " لما ولد كريشنا سبحت الأرض وأنارها القمر بنوره وترنمت الأرواح ‏وهامت ملائكة السماء فرحا وطربا ورتل السحاب بأنغام مطربة. (كتاب فشنوا بوراناص502   - وهو كتاب الهنود الوثنيين المقدس). بل وزعم بعضهم أنه ولد في مزود  بقر!!  ولما ولد يسوع المسيح في مزود للبقر رتل الملائكة فرحا وسرورا وظهر  من  ‏السحاب أنغام مطربة؟ (لوقا2 : 13).
والغريب  هنا هو زعمهم أنهم نقلوا هذا الكلام عن  كتاب هندوسي!! ولكن هذا الكلام لا  وجود له على الإطلاق في أي كتاب هندوسي،  كما أن الكتاب الذي زعموا أنهم  نقلوا عنه موجود على النت وقد جاء فيه عن ولادة كريشنا ما يلي: "ثم وفي اليوم الثامن في الحقبة المظلمة لبهاراباد (Bhaadrapad) ولد الرب. وفي وقت ميلاده أوقفت الريح حركتها مُؤقتاً، وبلغ الانعكاس حالة النقاء القصوى، حيث تجمعت السحب الكثيفة في السماء مُسببة مطراً خفيفاً "[64]. والسؤال هنا ما علاقة هذا بما حدث وقت ميلاد المسيح؟؟ 
جاء  في كتاب " كريشنا الأسطورة الهندية "  للكاتب الهندوسي " ك م مونشي "؛ أنه  كانت هناك نبوّة تقول أن أحد أولاد  ديفاكاي، الابن الثامن، سيقتل خاله  كامسا ويتولى الحكم بدلا منه، فقام  بسجنها هي وزوجها في قصر ووضع عليه  حراسة مشددة، وكلما ولدت ديفاكاي أحد  أبنائها قتلوه فور ولادته، وعند ولادة  كريشنا يقول: " في اليوم الثامن من  شهر سرافان، وبعد نهار مليء بالرعد  والمطر الغزير والعواصف، وقرب الظهر،  وبرغم الجو العاصف، حضر جارجاشاريا  للقيام بالطقوس الدينية في القصر، وبعد  الانتهاء منها أحتضن الكاهن  فاسوديفا وهمس برسالة في أذنه. أستمر المطر  ينهمر بغزارة حتى الغروب، هبطت  الظلمة على المدينة، وكانت بوتانا قد ذهبت  إلى أبيها في الصباح، ولم تستطع  العودة إلى القصر بسبب طوفان الطرقات،  وكان الحراس يرتجفون من البرد، لذا  أغلقوا عليهم غرفهم تاركين أبواب القصر  مفتوحة لها. كان القصر تكتنفه  الظلمة عدا المصابيح النفطية التي تلقى  بضيائها الخابيء في الغرف حيث  تستلقي ديفاكاي، وفاسوديفا بجانبها. انهمر  المطر بغزارة وقوة، واستيقظت  ديفاكاي مذعورة، وفي اللحظة التالية أمسكت  بيد فاسوديفا في محاولة للتغلب  على الألم، كانت عيناها الفرحتين مليئتين  بالدموع وظلت تنظر لزوجها نظرة  عبادة. 
– الإله، أنه يأتي، محاولة كبت ألم اللحظة. 





وقام  فاسوديفا بأخذها بكل حنان إلى الغرفة  الداخلية. عند منتصف الليل والمطر  يهطل والبرق يتلامع، ولدت ديفاكاي ودون  محاولة منها، كانت النجوم الثابتة  في الأفق الشرقي، وقام فاسوديفا بدور  القابلة وحمل الطفل بين يديه، أملهم  الوحيد "[65]. 
ولد كريشنا في قصر وليس في مزود للبقر! ولم تقل أي أسطورة أو أي كتاب هندوسي أن ملائكة ظهروا وقت ميلاده لا لرعاة ولا لغيرهم. إنما أساطير لا شبيه لها ولا مثيل بما حدث وقت ميلاد المسيح. وكانت الظواهر الطبيعية، كما تقول الأساطير هي   رعد ومطر غزير أستمر ينهمر بغزارة حتى الغروب، وعواصف، وظلمة على المدينة   والقصر مما جعلهم لا يستغنون عن المصابيح النفطية! فأين ذلك مما حدث وقت   ميلاد المسيح؟ يقول الإنجيل للقديس لوقا: " فصعد  يوسف أيضا من الجليل من  مدينة الناصرة إلى اليهودية إلى مدينة داود التي  تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من  بيت داود وعشيرته ليكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة  وهي حبلى. وبينما هما  هناك تمّت أيامها لتلد. فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته  وأضجعته في المذود إذ لم  يكن لهما موضع في المنزل. وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة  متبدين يحرسون حراسات  الليل على رعيتهم. وإذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب  أضاء حولهم فخافوا  خوفا عظيما. فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا. ها أنا أبشركم  بفرح عظيم يكون  لجميع الشعب. انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو  المسيح الرب. وهذه  لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطاً مضجعا في مذود. وظهر بغتة  مع الملاك جمهور  من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين المجد لله في  الأعالي وعلى الأرض  السلام وبالناس المسرة ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى  السماء قال الرجال  الرعاة بعضهم لبعض نذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا  الأمر الواقع الذي  أعلمنا به الرب. فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل  مضجعا في المذود.  فلما رأوه اخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي.  وكل الذين سمعوا  تعجبوا مما قيل لهم من الرعاة. وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع  هذا الكلام  متفكرة به في قلبها " (لو2 :8-19).
وهناك  فارق عظيم بين ما حدث وقت ميلاد المسيح وبين  ما قالته الأسطورة عما حدث عن  ميلاد الإله الوثني فعندما ولد المسيح بشرت  الملائكة الرعاة وترنمت السماء  وسبحت الله قائلة " المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة   ". بينما تزعم الأسطورة الوثنية أن كريشنا ولد في ليلة مظلمة وفيها تجمعت   السحب وأمطر المطر!! أي أن ليلته كانت مظلمة ومليئة بالسحت والمطر!! فما   العلاقة بين ترنيم وتسبيح الملائكة وهذه الليلة المظلمة؟!! كما أن هناك   الكثير من الأطفال يولدون في ليالي مظلمة ومطيرة مثل هذه الليلة، فهل هم   أيضاً مثل كريشنا والمسيحيين اقتبسوا منهم؟! أو هل الهندوس اقتبسوا مما   يحدث مع أولئك الأطفال؟! حقاً قال أحد الكتاب الروس عن مثل هؤلاء الملحدين:   " إذا لم يكن الله موجود فكل شيء مباح من اصغر الشرور حتى أكبر الجرائم   "!! 
(7) الشبهة  السابعة: " كان  كريشنا من سلالة ملوكية ولكنه ولد في غار بحال الذل ‏والفقر  (كتاب دوان  السابق ص379). وكان يسوع المسيح من سلالة ملوكية ويدعونه ملك  اليهود  ‏ولكنه ولد في حالة الذلوالفقر بغار. (كتاب دوان ص279).
وهذا  الكلام التلفيقي يعتمد على تشابه ليس في محله  على الإطلاق، حيث تقول  أساطير كريشنا أن والده كان أميراً وأمه كانت أميرة  وخاله هو الملك كامسا  وأنه ملك بعد ذلك كملك وجلس على عرش مملكته  الأرضية. ولم يولد في غار أو  مغارة كما لفقوا بل في القصر الذي سجن فيه  خاله كامسا أمه وأبيه. تقول دائرة المعارف ويكيبديا: " انتمى  كريشنا  لعائلة ملكية بماثورا وكان الابن الثامن للأميرة ديفاكاي وزوجها  فيسوديفا،  أميرا في البلاط. وقد ولد في زنزانة في السجن في ماثورا، ومكان  ميلاده  الآن معروف بـ Krishnajanmabhoomi " حيث أقيم معبد لذكراه "[66]. أنه ولد في السجن وليس في غار كما زعم الملحدون ومن نقل عنهم بدون فحص أو مراجعة أو تدقيق!!
كما  أن المسيح لم يولد في مغارة بل في مزود  للبقر، أما القول بميلاده في مغارة  فقد ورد في الكتب الأبوكريفية المنحولة  التي كتبت فيما بين القرنين الخامس  والسادس الميلاديين. وعلى الرغم من أن  المسيح كان من نسل داود من جهة  والدته مريم العذراء وربيبه يوسف النجار  إلا أنه تربى في بيت يوسف النجار  بل وعمل كنجار، وبرغم أن بيلاطس كتب على  صليبه " ملك اليهود " إلا أنه أكد  له أنه ملك روحي وأن مملكته ليست من هذا  العالم: "  مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم. لو  كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم لكان خدامي  يجاهدون لكي لا أسلّم إلى اليهود.  ولكن الآن ليست مملكتي من هنا " (يو18 :36). ولم يجلس على أي عرش حرفي لمملكة أرضية بل صعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين أبيه " ثم أن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله " (مر16 :19).





(8) الشبهة الثامنة: " وعرفت البقرة أن كريشنا إله وسجدت له (دوان ص 279). وعرف الرعاة يسوع وسجدوا له. (لوقا 2: 8 - 10).
وهذا  الكلام التلفيقي غريب وغير منطقي وكاذب من  الأساس فهل يقول أي مرجع هندوسي  أو كتاب عن كريشنا أو دائرة معارف أن  البقرة سجدت له؟! ليدلونا على ذلك أن  كانوا من الصادقين! وهل رعاة الغنم  مثل البقر ليساويهم هؤلاء الملحدون ومن  يسير على هداهم بالبقر؟!! أليس هذا  شيء سخيف وساذج وأحمق؟! تقول المراجع  الهندوسية: أن الآلهةقد  تجسدوا في  صورة بقر ليشتكوا للإله " براهما " من الشر القائم!! فتعمد  الكاتب الملحد،  ومن سار وراءه ممن لا هدف لهم سوى التشكيك في المسيحية بأي  وسيلة! أن  يخلط بين هذا وذاك ليخدع البسطاء، ولكن النور دائما يبدد الظلام،  فيقول  موقع الهندوسي تحت كلمة كريشنا: " عندما حدث زواج فاسوديفا وديفاكاي اقتربت (الإلهة) بريسفا (Prithvi) من (الإله) براهما (Brahma) في هيئة بقرة. واشتكت لبراهما أن جمهور من منحرفي العقل يزدادون وأنها أصبحت غير قادرة أن تتحمل عبء أعمالهم اللادينية "[67].   هذه قصة البقرة التي زعم المؤلف الملحد أنها سجدت لكريشنا يوم مولده!!  فهل  راجع من نقلوا عنه أقواله وتلفيقه؟ والإجابة لا! فهذا لا يهمهم، إنما  كل  ما يهمهم هو تشويه المسيحية مهما كانت الوسيلة!! 
كما  لا نعرف من أين جاءوا بهذا التلفيق غير  المنطقي عن سجود الرعاة للطفل يسوع  وإيمانهم بأنه إله؟! وما معنى تشبيه  الرعاة بالبقر؟! فلا سجد الرعاة للمسيح  ولا آمنوا بلاهوته! بل فقط أسرعوا  ليروا هذا الطفل الذي أعلنت عنه  الملائكة: " فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم  ويوسف والطفل مضجعا في المذود. فلما  رأوه اخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن  هذا الصبي ". هذا كل ما حدث، وهذا كل  ما ذكر عنهم في الإنجيل! فمن أين  أتوا بما لفقوه؟!
(9) الشبهة التاسعة: " وآمن  الناس بكريشنا واعترفوا  بلاهوته وقدموا له هدايا من ‏صندل وطيب. (الديانات  الشرقية ص500، وكتاب  الديانات القديمة ج2 ص353). وآمن الناس بيسوع المسيح  وقالوا بلاهوته  وأعطوه هدايا من ‏طيب ومر. (متى2 :2).
والغريب  في الأمر أننا بينّا من كتب الهندوسية  ودوائر المعارف أن كريشنا ولد في  القصر الذي سجن خاله فيه والديه ولم يذهب  إليه أحد ولم يقدم له أحد هدايا  فمن أين جاءوا بهذا الكلام؟؟!! كل ما في  الأمر أنهم حاولوا أن يوهموا  القارئ البسيط وغير المتخصص والذي ليس لديه  أي فرصة لقراءة كتب الهندوسية  أن ما يقولونه صحيح!! والسؤال هنا هو كيف   آمن الناس بلاهوت المسيح وهو طفل في شهوره الأولى؟! ومن قال بذلك؟! وأي   أناس يا ترى هؤلاء؟! هل هم المسيحيون؟! وهل كان هناك مسيحيون وقت ميلاد   المسيح؟! أم اليهود الذين لم يعرفوا عنه شيئاً، وقتها، سوى أنه ابن يوسف   ومريم؟! كما أن من سجدوا له وقدموا له هدايا هم المجوس بحسب النجم الذي   شاهدوه وكانوا معتقدين أنه ملك اليهود:  " ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم  اليهودية في أيام هيرودس الملك إذا مجوس من  المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم  قائلين أين هو المولود ملك اليهود. فأننا  رأينا نجمه في المشرق واتينا  لنسجد له " (مت2 :1و2). كما قدم المجوس " ذهبا  ولبانا ومرّا " (مت2 :11).  وليس طيبا أو صندلاً!! فما علاقة هذا بذاك؟!
(10) الشبهة العاشرة: " وسمع نبي الهنود نارد بمولد الطفل الإلهي كريشنا فذهب وزاره ‏في كوكول وفحص النجوم فتبين له من فحصها أنه مولود إلهي ‏يعبد.   (تاريخ الهند ج2 ص317). ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في أيام  هيرودس  الملك إذ ‏المجوس من المشرق قد جاؤوا إلى أورشليم قائلين أين هو  المولود  ‏ملك اليهود. (متى 2 :1و2).
هناك  فارق كبير بين ما حدث وقت ميلاد المسيح  وما يزعمه هؤلاء الملفقون، فقصة  فحص النجوم وغيرها من التلفيقات ليس كمثل  ظهور النجم للمجوس، فالنجم الذي  ظهر للمجوس   حقيقة مؤكدة ومن ثم يبحث علماء الفلك عن كيفية حدوثها، وقد خرجت أبحاث   ونظريات فلكية كثيرة لعلماء الفلك في ذلك، وفي أخر الدراسات التي نشرت   والتي نشرها جريدة The Daily Telegraphالبريطانية في 8 / 12 /2008م، نقلا عن مجلة " السماء والفضاء -Sky and Space "، أكد عالم الفلك الأسترالي ديف رينيكي (Dave Reneke) أنه كشف عن سر النجم الذي قاد المجوس إلى بيت لحم من خلال خريطة فلكية ضوئية دقيقة للغاية وكذلك استعانته ببرمجيات الكمبيوتر المعقدة لرسم الأماكن المحددة لجميع الأجرام السماوية والقيام كذلك برسم خريطة فلكية ضوئية دقيقة للغاية  لسماء  الليل كما ظهرت فوق الأرض المقدسة منذ أكثر من ألفي عام. وقال  رينيكي: "  لقد أصبح الزهرة والمشتري قريبين تماما من بعضهما في العام  الثاني قبل  الميلاد وظهرا كمنارة ضوئية واحدة ". وباستخدام الإنجيل للقديس  متى كمرجع،  أشار رينيكي إلي العلاقة بين الكواكب، التي ظهرت في كوكبة  نجوم الأسد، إلي  التاريخ المحدد لـ 17 يونيو في العام الثاني قبل الميلاد.  وقال محاضر علوم  الفلك، والمحرر الإخباري لمحطة سكاي ومجلة الفضاء: "  لدينا نظام برمجي  يمكنه إعادة تشكيل سماء الليل تماما كما كانت في أي  مرحلة في آلاف السنين  الماضية. كما استخدمناه من أجل العودة للتوقيت الذي  ولد فيه المسيح، وفقا  لما ورد بالكتاب المقدس ".
(11) الشبهة الحادية عشرة: " لما ولد كريشنا كان ناندا خطيب أمه ديفاكاي غائبا عن البيت ‏حيث أتى إلى المدينةكي   يدفع ما عليه من الخراج للملك. (كتاب فشنو بورانا ف2 ك5). ولما ولد يسوع   كان خطيب أمه غائبا عن البيت وأتى كي ‏يدفع ما عليه من الخراجللملك. (لوقا 2: 1 – 17).
والسؤال  هنا هل كان يوسف خطيب العذراء القديسة مريم  غائبا وقت ولادة المسيح؟؟ وهل  قال الإنجيل للقديس لوقا أو غيره أنه دفع  ضرائب؟؟ هنا وصل الكاتب الملحد  ومن نقلوا عنه إلى العربية إلى قمة التلفيق  والتضليل فما زعموا أنه في  الإنجيل لا وجود له لا في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا  ولا في غيره!! فلا كان يوسف  غائبا وقت ميلاد المسيح ولا قال الكتاب أنه  دفع ضرائب أو ما شابه ذلك!!  وفيما يلي نص الإنجيل للقديس لوقا الذي استشهد  به كل من الكاتب والناقل عنه  إلى العربية: " وفي تلك الأيام صدر أمر من أغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل   المسكونة. وهذا الاكتتاب الأول جرى إذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية. فذهب   الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد إلى مدينته. فصعد يوسف أيضا من الجليل من مدينة   الناصرة إلى اليهودية إلى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود   وعشيرته ليكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حبلى. وبينما هما هناك تمّت   أيامها لتلد. فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته في المذود ".(لو2 :4 -17).   وهنا نقول للكاتب المزور والمترجم الملفق: أين ذكر هنا أن يوسف كان غائبا   وقت ولادة المسيح وأين قال أنه دفع ضريبة أو ما شابه ذلك؟؟
وهنا  سؤال هام وهو هل كان اسم أبو كريشنا فاسوديفا  أم ناندا كما زعموا وقالوا: "  كان ناندا خطيب أمه ديفاكاي ". تقول كل  المصادر سواء الهندوسية أو دوائر  المعارف أن أمه كانت متزوجة من أبيه  فاسوديفا وليس ناندا كما ورد سابقاً  فالأمير فاسوديفا كان من نبلاء البلاط  الملكي، وقد تزوج من الأميرة  ديفاكاي!! أما ناندا (Nanda)، كما  تقول  الأساطير، فقد كان صديقاً لفاسوديفا وكان هو وجارجاشاريا قد قاما  بتهريب  كريشنا وهو طفل وليد من القصر: " لف فاسوديفا الطفل في عباءته،  ووضعه في  سلة غطاها بسجادة صغيرة، وحمل السلة على كتفيه وخرج بها من القصر،  وعلى  بعد 440 ياردة كان النهر قد فاض على الضفاف الحجرية التي تحيط به.  ومشى  فاسوديفا والسلة على رأسه حيث ينام الطفل آمناً وإبهامه في فمه. في  هذا  الأثناء حدثت معجزة إذ توقف المطر عن الهطول وغلفت السلة سحابة سوداء   منخفضة تشبه أفعى الكوبرا. توجه فاسوديفا نحو المخاضة وعبر نهر يامونا   بسرعة رغم أن المياه كانت متلاطمة. وعلى الضفة المقابلة وتحت شجرة كان   جارجاشاريا وناندا يقفان، وقام جارجاشاريا بالتخفيف عن فاسوديفا وسلمه سلة   أخرى، وسأله فاسوديفا: 
طفل من هذا؟ 
- لقد ولدت ياشودا ابنة، هذا الصباح. امتلأ فاسوديفا فرحا وقال لـ (ناندا):
- كيف لي أن أفي جميلك يا ناندا "[68]. 
أي أن ناندا ضحى بالطفلة التي ولدتها له زوجته ياشودا (Yasoda -  ياسودا).  كما كان ناندا راعي البقر وهو الذي قام بتربية كريشنا، فعندما  خاف  فاسوديفا على كريشنا من كامسا أخذه إلى قرية مجاورة تسمى جوكول (Gokul)   لكي يربيه ناندا وزوجته ياشودا. هذه علاقة ناندا بكريشنا وفاسوديفا، فمن   أين جاءوا بهذه الأكاذيب؟! ليتهم يراجعون المرجع الذي زعم الكاتب الملحد   أنه نقل عنه فهو موجود على النت[69]. 
(12) الشبهة الثانية عشرة: " ولد كريشنا بحال الذل والفقر مع أنه من عائلة ملوكية. (التنقيبات الآسيوية ج1: ص 259، وكتاب تاريخ الهند ج2 ص310). ولد يسوع بحالة الذل والفقر من أنه من سلالة ملوكانية. (انظر التعداد فيإنجيل متى ولوقا وبأي حال ولد).
وهذا  الكلام التلفيقي غير صحيح وغير منطقي، فقد كان  يوسف خطيب العذراء، بالرغم  من كونه من نسل داود، نجاراً، وقد عمل  بالنجارة ودعي المسيح بالنجار وابن  النجار الناصري " أليس هذا ابن النجار " (مت13 :55)، " أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم " (مر6 :3).  وتقول  الأساطير أن كريشنا كان أميرا وقد ولد بالقصر الذي سجن فيه والداه،  وكان  من أسرة ملوكية فقد كان خاله كامسا هو ملك ماثورا وكان والده أميرا  وكانت  والدته أميره وعاش هو كأمير. 
(13) الشبهة الثالثة عشرة: " وسمع ناندا خطيب ديفاكاي والدة كريشنا نداء من السماء ‏يقول له قم وخذ الصبي وأمهفهربهما إلى كاكول واقطع نهر جمنة ‏لأن الملك طالب إهلاكه. (كتاب فشنو بورانا ف 3). ويقول   المسيحيون عن المسيح: وأنذر يوسف النجار خطيب مريم بحلم كي يأخذ ‏الصبي   وأمه ويفر بهما إلى مصر لأن الملك طالب إهلاكه. (متى2 :13).
وقد بينّا أعلاه أن ديفاكاي أم كريشنا كانت زوجة لفاسوديفا   وكان كريشنا هو الابن الثامن لهما!! وأن ناندا كان صديقا لوالده. ولكن   للأسف راح كل من الكاتب الملحد ومن نقلوا عنه يلفقون ويزعمون أنه وقت ميلاد   كريشنا كانت أمه مخطوبة ليوحوا للقارئ الذي لا يعرف أي شيء عن أساطير   كريشنا وكأن أم كريشنا كانت مخطوبة كما كانت العذراء القديسة مريم مخطوبة   ليوسف!! وهذا مجرد تلفيق ولا أساس له من الصحة فقد كان كريشنا هو الابن 
الثامن لوالديه!! 
وقد  فاق تلفيق الكاتب الملحد ومن نقلوا عنه كل حد  عندما زعموا كذباً أن نداء من  السماء قال لخطيب ديفاكاي " قم فخذ الصبي  وأمه فهربهما إلى كاكول  "؟! ومثل هذا الكلام لم يقل به أي كتاب هندوسي أو  غيره! فالذي هرب بكريشنا  من القصر، كما بينا أعلاه هو والده الذي وضعه في  سلة في حين أن ناندا  وصديقه جارجاشاريا ساعدا في تهريب الطفل ووضع ابنته بدلا من كريشنا في مكان ميلاده وقتلت بدلا منه.
(14) الشبهة الرابعة عشرة: " وسمع حاكم البلاد بولادة كريشنا الطفل الإلهي وطلب قتل ‏الولد ولكي يتوصل إلىأمنيته   أمر بقتل كافة الأولاد الذكور ‏الذين ولدوا في الليلة التي ولد فيها   كريشنا. (دوان ص280). وسمع حاكم البلاد بولادة يسوع الطفل الإلهي وطلب قتله   ‏وكي يتوصل إلى أمنيتهأمر بقتل كافة الأولاد الذكور الذين ‏ولدوا في الليلة التي ولد فيها يسوع المسيح. (متى ص2).
والسؤال  هنا هو؛ كيف قتل حاكم البلاد الأطفال مثلما  قتل هيرودس أطفال بيت لحم؟ حيث  تقول الأسطورة الهندوسية أن والده حمله  على رأسه في سلة وهرب به خارج  القصر الذي كان مسجونا فيه، وأن الأمير كامسا (Kamsa) ابن الملك أوجراسينا والملكة بادمافاتي (Padmavati)   وابن عم الأميرة ديفاكاي، والذي تقول بعض الأساطير أنه لا يعتبر ابن   أوجراسينا الطبيعي، بل هو ابن شيطان كان قد خطف بادمافاتي وأغواها فكانت   ثمرة العلاقة ميلاد كامسا، وقدقيلت  نبوّه لكامسا أنه سيقتل على يد الابن  الثامن للأميرة ديفاكاي لذلك فقد قام  كامسا بسجن ديفاكاي وزوجها فاسوديفا  في القصر وقتل أولادها الستة لكن  ابنيها بالاراما (Balarama)  وكريشنا  استطاعا الإفلات من قبضة كامسا. فعندما ولدت ديفاكاي كريشنا أنتظر  أن  تبلغه بوتانا المكلفة بإبلاغه بمولد الطفل ليذهب ليقتله، فكذبت عليه  وقالت  له أن ديفاكاي ولدت بنتاً، فذهب ليتحقق بنفسه ورأى ابنة ناندا في  المهد  فقام بقتلها، ولكنه سمع التحذير أن الطفل سيقتله مستقبلاً، وفكر بقتل   الأطفال الذين ولدوا خلال العشرة أيام الماضية فأقنعه الحكيم العجوز   باهوكا بعكس ذلك، ولم يقتل أحد بالرغم من أنه كلف بوتانا بالبحث عن الأطفال وتتأكد من قتلهم، ولكنها لم تفعل[70].   فكما نرى فكامسا لم يتمكن من قتل أي طفل، ولم يحدث أي شيء مثلما حدث في   حالة مولد المسيح فهيرودس أمر بقتل كل الرضع من سنتين فما دون، بدون   استثناء وتم ذلك، كما إن شخصية هيرودس مختلفة عن شخصية كامسا.
(15) الشبهة الخامسة عشرة: " واسم المدينة التي ولد فيها كريشنا، مطرا، وفيها عمل ‏الآياتالعجيبة.   (تاريخ الهند، ج 2: ص318، والتنقيبات الآسيوية ج 1: ص 259). واسم المدينة   التي هاجر إليها يسوع المسيح في مصر لما ترك ‏اليهودية هي،المطرية، ويقال أنه عمل فيها آيات وقوات ‏عديدة. (المقدمة على إنجيل الطفولية،تأليف هيجين، وكذلك ‏الرحلات المصرية لسفاري (ص136).
وهذا  الكلام عكس كل ما قيل وكتب ولا دليل عليه ولا  أساس له من الصحة لأن  الأميرة ديفاكاي وزوجها فاسوديفا كانا مسجونين في  القصر في ماثورا ولم  يهربا إليها لأنهما كانا فيها فكيف يهربان منها  وإليها؟! هل يهربا من  ماثوراإلى ماثورا؟ أما العائلة  المقدسة فقد هربت  إلى مصر ولم يذكر الكتاب أسم أي مدينة ذهبت إليها العائلة  المقدسة في مصر  وكل ما ذكره هو: " إذا  ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم وخذ الصبي  وأمه واهرب إلى مصر وكن  هناك حتى أقول لك. لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي  ليهلكه. فقام واخذ الصبي  وأمه ليلا وانصرف إلى مصر. وكان هناك إلى وفاة  هيرودس. لكي يتم ما قيل من  الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني " (مت2 :13-15). وبالرغم من أن التقليد الذي  دونه  البابا ثاؤفيلس في القرن الرابع يحدد بعض الأماكن التي مرت بها  العائلة  المقدسة في مصر من العريش إلى أسيوط، ومنها المطرية، إلا أن هذا  لا يعني  تطابق بين ماثورا والمطرية لأن المطرية كانت مجرد محطة في الطريق،  أما  عبارة مطرا أو ميتوريا فهي من تأليف وتلفيق الملفق الملحد! والأمر  كله  تلفيق في تلفيق. 
(16) الشبهة السادسة عشر: " كريشنا صلب ومات على الصليب. (ذكره دوان في كتابه وأيضا كوينيو في كتابالديانات القديمة. يسوع صلب ومات على صليب. (هذا أحد مرتكزات النصرانية المحرفة). وتقول الكاتبة الأمريكية أكاريا (Acharya S)، أو مسز مردوك، في كتابها " شموس الله، كريشنا وبوذا والمسيح - (Suns of God: Krishna, Buddha and Christ Unveiled" expounds on this position.(21)):   أن موضوع يسوع كالمخلص المصلوب مستعار من ديانات أخرى. وترى أن هناك   تماثلا صارخا بينه وبين كريشنا!! وقد قرأت كتباها كاملاً ولم أجد أنها قدمت   دليلا واحدا يؤيد مزاعمها بل مجرد تكرار وتطوير لما اسبق أن أدعاه من   كتبوا قبلها في هذا المجال!!
وقد  وصلت هي وبقية الكتاب الملفقين ومن سار  على دربهم قمة الكذب والتلفيق عندما  زعموا كذبا أن كريشنا صلب مثل  المسيح!! وهذا الكلام مجرد تلفيق ولا وجود  له ولا أثر في الهندوسية، بل  وتقول الأسطورة الهندوسية بحسب ما جاء في  الفصل السادس عشر من الكتاب  الهندوسي المقدس " المهابهاراتا " عن موت  كريشنا بالحرف الواحد: " أخذ  كريشنا يجوب الغابة، مستغرقا في أفكاره، وتذكر  في لحظة من اللحظات لعنة  قندهاري، فانزوى في بقعة، وأنهمك بكله في ممارسة  اليوجا، وفيما هو مستغرق  في المجاهدة، مر به الصياد جارا، وحسبه في ردائه  الأصفر وثباته غزالاً، مد  يده وشد القوس ورماه بسهم، فإذا به يصيبه في نقطة  ضعفه قدمه. ولما اقترب  مما ظنه طريده ورأى كريشنا هم بتقبيل قدميه ويسأله  الصفح والغفران، فيجيبه  ويخفف الحزن من قلبه، ثم إذا به يصعد إلى السماء  ويتلقاه أندرا في  مملكته، بين أصوات الغانديرفا والآلهة والإلهات تصدح  بمديحه "[71].
كما يقول أحد المواقع الهندوسية تحت عنوان موت الإله: " عند نهاية الدوبار يوجا (Dwapar Yuga)،   الدورة الثانية للزمن، عانت عشيرة يادافا من حرب ضروس ولإدراكها أن   نهايتها اقتربت، ذهب كريشنا إلى الغابة وجلس تحت شجرة في تأمل عميق، وكان   هناك صياد يختبئ بين الشجيرات الكثيفة القريبة وصوب إلى قدميه متصور أنه   آيل فضرب كريشنا، فمات الرب بسبب السهم المسموم، ونتيجة للارتباك الذي حدث   فقد أحرق بعضهم جسده ووضع رماده في صندوق "[72].
هذا ما تقوله الأساطير الهندوسية؛ أن كريشنا مات مصابا بسهم مسموم وأُحرقت جثته ووضعت في صندوق فكيف يزعمون ويدعون كذابا أنه صلب؟!! 
بل ويقول هذا الموقع الهندوسي: " وكان بالابهادرا (Balabhadra) أخو كريشنا حزيناً ومصدوماً لموت كريشنا لدرجة أنه قذف بنصف الجسد المحروق في البحر، وتبعتهم أختهم سوبهادرا (Subhadra)، وفي نفس الوقت حلم الملك اندراديومنا (Indradyumna) أن جسد كريشنا سيطفو على شواطئ Puri   وطلب منه الرب فشنو أن يبني معبدا ويضع صور خشبية لشري كريشنا  وبالابهادرا  وسوبهادرا، ويجب أن توضع عظام كريشنا في تجويف الصور. وتحقق  الحلم فبينما  كان الملك يبحث عن نحات مناسب ليحفر الصور وصل Vishwakarma النحات السماوي متخفي قي شكل نجار "[73].
والسؤال  هنا؛ من أين جاءوا بما زعموا أنه صلب وأنه  حدث وقت صلبه من ظواهر مشابهة  لما حدث وقت صلب المسيح؟! هذا الكلام لا  يوجد في أي كتاب هندوسي ولا أي  كتاب له صلة بالهندوسية!! فقط لفقه  الملحدون وزيفوه من وحي خيالهم ليدلسوا  على القارئ ويصوروا له أن ما لفقوه  هو الحقيقة معتمدين على جهل القارئ بما  تقوله الأساطير الخاصة بهذه  الأديان!! قال أحد المشككين في المسيحية  تعليقاً على استشهاد المتشككين  أحيانا بكرسي جريفس، وقولهم أن كريشنا هو  إله مصلوب، في كتابه الستة عشر  مخلص المصلوبين، أو جودفري هيجنز في كتاب (Anacalypsis): " لا يوجد مثل هذه الحدث في كتاب الجيتا (Geta)   أو في أي سفر مقدس هندي معروف 00 وأنه من الأئمن أن نقول أن أي روايات   تقول أن كريشنا صلب جاءت فقط بعد وجود المهتدون إلى المسيحية تقليدا   للرواية المسيحية. فليس من المصدق بالنسبة للهندوسية ولا كانت الهندوسية   مصدراً لهذه الرواية ونفس الشيء يمكن أن يقال عن معظم روايات الطفولة   المزعومة، ففي رأي كل من مصادر هيجنز وجريفز لا مصداقية لهما بدرجة عالية   ويجب تجاهلهما "[74].
وتقول  دوائر المعارف " لا يوجد دليل على أن  هذه الصور قد وجدت قبل التأثير  المسيحي في الهند 000 أن كانت هذه الصور قد  وجدت على الإطلاق ".
ويقول Dr. Edwin Bryant الأستاذ بجامعة Rutgers والعالم المتخصص في الهندوسية والذي ترجم بهاجفاتا بورانا (Bhagavata-Purana – حياة كريشنا) في رده على الزعم القائل بأن كريشنا صلب:   " هذا كلام فارغ بشكل مطلق، فلا يوجد مطلقاً أي ذكر للصلب في أي مكان ".   وأضاف أن كريشنا قتل بسهم من صياد الذي أصابه عرضاً ومات وصعد وليس هنا   قيامة من الموت والحكماء الذين جاءوا هناك له لم يستطيعوا أن يروه حقيقة[75]. 
ويقول برايانت (Bryant)  تعليقا على قول أكاريا، أو  مسز مردوك: " يبدو أنه ليس كريشنا هو أول  الآلهة الهندية المصورة بأنه  صلب، فقبله كان هناك تجسد آخر لفيشنو، التجسد  المسمى Wittoba or Vithoba والمتطابقين مع كريشنا "،أنها لا تعرف عما تتحدث فقد كان Vithoba شكل من أشكال كريشنا يعبدونه في ولاية Maharashtra   ولا يوجد أي إله هندي صور كمصلوب ". ثم قال ساخطاً: " إذا أراد أحد أن   يحلق في الهواء ويتحدث عن تقليد الأديان فعليه أن يقرأ ديانة 101 مرة "[76].

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مايو 2011)

*بل والأغرب أن الداعية الشكوكية لهذه الأفكار الشكوكية Acharya S في الفصل التاسع من كتابها (Suns of God: Krishna, Buddha and Christ Unveiled)    تستعين ببعض الكتاب الذين يمثلون نفس أفكارها دون أن يقدم واحد منهم أي    دليل على كلامه بل مجرد كلام لا صلة له بأي تشابه أو تماثل منطقي أو عقلي    فقط افتراضات لا دليل عليها! وعلى سبيل المثال تنقل ما جاء في كتاب  باتريك   تيرني (Patrick Tierney)، " المذبح الأعلى: قصة الذبائح الإنسانية  = The Highest Altar: The Story of Human Sacrifice   ": " دم  الذبائح هو أقدم عمل كوني تقوي. فتقديم الحيوانات بما فيها   الحيوان  البشري يعود تاريخه على الأقل لـعشرين ألف سنة، ويعتمد هذا على   كيفية  قراءة الدليل الأثري الضئيل، الذي يرجع للوراء والقابل للجدل لأقدم   ظهور  إنساني. وتسرد الأديان الكثيرة خليقة الإنسان خلال الذبيحة الدموية   لإله –  إنسان – ليعود ويزرع بذور الإنسانية ".
وبالرغم  من هذا الكلام، كما يقول لا يوجد   دليل عليه سوى " كيفية قراءة دليل أثري  ضئيل "، ولم يقدم لنا أي دليل   حقيقي أو واضح على كلامه، فهو مجرد افتراض  وهمي، وخاصة تعبير إله – إنسان   التي يضعونها بصورة تشبه التعبير المسيح!!
وهكذا  يتركون ما جاء في الكتب الهندوسية   المقدسة وكل كتب الأساطير ودوائر  المعارف العلمية ويلجئون فقط لتخمينات   وافتراضات ونظريات لا أساس لها إلا  أوهماهم وظنونهم ومحاولاتهم التشكيك في   المسيحية. 
17 – الشبهة السابعة عشرة: يزعمون أن الوثنيين يقولون عن إلههم كريشنا:  " وثقب جنبكريشنا بحربة (دوان 282)، وأنالمسيحيين   يقولون عن المسيح: "  وثقب جنب يسوع بحربة ( أيضا من كتاب دوان   السابق،ص282)!! أليس صلب المسيح  وتعذيبه على الصليب هو من صُلب العقيدة   المسيحية؟
ونقول  لهؤلاء الكتاب الملحدين ومن سار على   دربهم وأتبع خطاهم وتفاخر بتدليسهم  وتلفيقهم وكذبهم؛ من أين أتيتم بهذا   الكلام الملفق الذي لا وجود له في أي  كتاب هندوسي أو خاص بالأديان؟! لقد   أكدنا عدة مرات وقدمنا الدليل الوثائقي  والعلمي على أن الأساطير الهندوسية   تقول أنه مات بضربة سهم في قدمه وليس  جنبه وأن جسده أُحرق ووضع في صندوق   وألقى أخوه بنصف رماد جسده في البحر،  فمن أين أتوا بالقول أنه طعن بحربة   في جنبه إلا من خيالهم المريض الذي  أعتاد التلفيق والكذب والتدليس؟؟!!
18 - الشبهة الثامنة عشرة: " لما مات كريشنا حدثت مصائب  وعلامات شر عظيم وأحيط ‏بالقمر هالة سوداء وأظلمت الشمس في وسط النهار  وأمطرت ‏السماء نارا ورمادا وتأججت نار حامية وصار الشياطينيفسدون   ‏في  الأرض وشاهد الناس ألوفا من الأرواح في جو السماء ‏يتحاربون صباحا   ومساء  وكان ظهورها في كل مكان. (كتاب ترقي التصورات الدينية، ج1ص71). لما   مات  يسوع حدثت مصائب متنوعة وانشق حجاب الهيكل ‏من فوق إلى تحت وأظلمت الشمس من  الساعة السادسة إلى ‏التاسعة وفتحت القبور وقام كثيرون من القديسين وخرجوا  من ‏قبورهم. (متى27 :51 - 53).
وللأسف  هذا الكلام كسابقه لا أساس له من الصحة ولا   وجود له في الأساطير الهندوسية  ولا دوائر المعارف المختصة، ولم تذكر عنه   المهابهاراتا أو بقية الكتب  الخاصة بكريشنا أي شيء بالمرة، بل يقول  الموقع  الهندوسي الذي نقلنا منه  أعلاه: " وكان بالابهادرا (Balabhadra)  أخو كريشنا حزيناً ومصدوماً لموت كريشنا لدرجة أنه قذف بنصف الجسد المحروق  في البحر، وتبعتهم أختهم سوبهادرا (Subhadra)، وفي نفس الوقت حلم الملك اندراديومنا  (Indradyumna) أن جسد كريشنا سيطفو على شواطئ Puri   وطلب منه الرب فشنو  أن يبني معبدا ويضع صور خشبية لشري كريشنا وبلاهادرا   وسوبهادرا، ويجب أن  توضع عظام كريشنا في تجويف الصور. وتحقق الحلم فبينما   كان الملك يبحث عن  نحات مناسب ليحفر الصور وصل Vishwakarma النحات السماوي متخفي قي شكل نجار "[77].
والسؤال  هنا؛ من أين جاءوا بما زعموا أنه حدث   وقت ميلاده من ظواهر مشابهة لما حدث  وقت صلب المسيح؟! هذا الكلام لا  يوجد  في أي كتاب هندوسي ولا أي كتاب له صلة  بالهندوسية!! فقط لفقوه  وزيفوه من  وحي خيالهم المريض ليدلسوا على القارئ  ويصوروا له أنه ما لفقوه  هو الحقيقة  معتمدين على جهل القارئ بما تقوله  الأساطير الخاصة بهذه  الأديان!!
19 - الشبهة التاسعة عشرة: " وقال كريشنا للصياد الذي  رماه بالنبلة وهو مصلوب اذهب ‏أيها الصياد محفوفا برحمتي إلى السماء مسكن  الآلهة. (كتاب فشنو برونا ص612). وقال يسوع لأحد اللصين الذين صلبا معه:  الحق أقول لك ‏إنك اليوم تكون معي فيالفردوس. (لوقا 23: 43).
وهنا التلفيق الواضح فالصياد الذي أصاب كريشنا بسهمه  أصابه خطأ، كما بينّا أعلاه ومات كريشنا على الفور وصعد إلى السماء.  أما   موضوع اللص الذي تاب على الصليب والذي لا صلة له لا بصلب المسيح ولا    بتسميره على الصليب ولم يفعل أي شيء بالمسيح، وقد وعده المسيح بأنه سيكون    معه اليوم في الفردوس، فهو موضوع أخر، وعقيدة الهندوس لا تؤمن بالبقاء في    الفردوس بل بتناسخ الأرواح حيث يعود الإنسان للأرض من جديد في جسد جديد    ويكون إنسانا آخر، لا يتذكر أبدا ما سبق أن عاشه في حيوات أخرى.
20 - الشبهة العشرون: والتي تقول: ونزل كريشنا إلى  الجحيم (دوان ص282). وماذا يقول المسيحيون عنالمسيح: ونزل يسوع إلى الجحيم  (دوان 282)، وكذلك كتاب إيمان المسيحيينوغيره.
والسؤال  هنا هو هل يؤمن الهندوس بالجحيم أو   الفردوس كما تؤمن بهما المسيحية؟ كما  تؤمن المسيحية أن المسيح نزل إلى   الجحيم، ليخرج أبرار العهد القديم الذين  كانوا ينتظرون مجيء المسيح وفداءه   للبشرية. وهذه العقيدة لا مثيل لها في  الهندوسية فالهندوس يؤمنون بتناسخ   الأرواح، كما بينا، وتقول الأساطير أن  كريشنا ذهب بعد موته إلى السماء   مباشرة. فمن أين أتوا بهذا التلفيق الذي لا  معنى له؟! 
21 – الشبهة الواحدة والعشرون:  تقول " يقول الوثنيون عن إلههم: ومات كريشنا ثم قام من بين الأموات. (كتاب  العلامة دوان،ص282). ويقول المسيحيون عن المسيح: " ومات يسوع ثم قام من الأموات (مت20 :19).  ما أجمل هذا الاقتباس من الوثنية ليصبحمن   صُلب العقيدة المسيحية، ما  أجمل عندما نرى أن المسيح مات وقام من بين   الأموات كما حصل مع كريشنا اله  الوثنيين. هل ستقولون بان هذه النقطة هي   أيضا لاتتعلق بالعقيدة المسيحية  وانتم دائما تجوبون جميع المنتديات على النت في هذه القصةمن كتابكم  وعقيدتكم المسيحية؟
والسؤال  هنا هو؛ كيف قام كريشنا من الأموات ومن أين   أتوا بهذا الكلام الملفق  والعقيدة الهندوسية لا تؤمن بقيامة الأجساد بل   بتناسخ الأرواح، وأن كريشنا  هو التجلي، التجسد، الثامن للإله فيشنوا،   وتقول روايات موت كريشنا أن جسده  أحرق وأن أخوه قذف بنصف الجسد المحروق في   البحر وأن جسده طفى على شواطئ Puri وأن عظامه وضعت في تجويف الصور في  المعبد، فكيف يزعمون أنه قام من الموت؟! 
22 - الشبهة الثانية والعشرون: " ولسوف يأتي كريشنا إلى  الأرض في اليوم الأخير ويكون ‏ظهوره كفارس مدجج بالسلاحوراكب   على جواد  أشهب ‏والقمر وتزلزل الأرض وتهتز وتتساقط النجوم من السماء.   (دوان،ص282).  ولسوف يأتي يسوع إلى الأرض في اليوم الأخير كفارس ‏مدجج   بالسلاح وراكب  جواد أشهب وعند مجيئه تظلم الشمس ‏والقمر أيضا وتزلزل الأرض   وتهتز  وتتساقط النجوم منالسماء. (متى 24).
وهنا  نؤكد أن العقيدة الهندوسية تؤمن بأن   التجلي العاشر لفيشنو سيكون عند دمار  العالم، الذي سيرجع ويعود للإله   براهمن كما خرج منه، فلن يثاب الأبرار في  السماء ولا الأشرار في الظلمة   الخارجية، بل عندما يصل الإنسان إلى الموكشا،  الانعتاق، أو النيرفانا   والتي تعني الانطفاء أو الخمود وتطلق على حالة  الفناء الصوفي والتي يصل   إليها الإنسان بعد التحرر والاستنارة والعودة  للتوحد في البراهمن. وأن كان   بعض الفرق من البوذية تؤمن أيضا بسباحة الروح  عندما تصل للنيرفانا في   سماء الكون، أما المجيء الثاني للمسيح سيكون  لدينونة البشرية عند انتهاء العالم، فيذهب الأبرار غلى السماء والأشرار على الظلمة الخارجية، وشتان بين هذا وذاك. 
أما ما قيل من خرافات وتلفيق عن المجيء الثاني "  كفارس ‏مدجج بالسلاح وراكب جواد أشهب   " فلا أساس له ولا وجود في المسيحية  لأن المسيح لن يأتي ليحارب بل سيأتي   كديان: " وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن  الإنسان في السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع  قبائل  الأرض ويبصرون ابن الإنسان  آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير.  فيرسل  ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت  فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح من اقصاء   السموات إلى اقصائها " (مت24  :30 و31). " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده   وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه  فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع   الشعوب فيميّز بعضهم من  بعض كما يميّز الراعي الخراف من الجداء " (مت25   :31و32). " فان ابن  الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي   كل واحد حسب عمله "  (مت16 :27)، " لأننا جميعا سوف نقف أمام كرسي المسيح.   لأنه مكتوب أنا  حيّ يقول الرب انه لي ستجثو كل ركبة وكل لسان سيحمد الله.   فإذا كل واحد  منا سيعطي عن نفسه حسابا لله " (رو14 :10-12)، " لا بد أننا   جميعا نظهر  أمام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع  خيرا  كان أم  شرا " (2كو5 :10).
23 - الشبهة الثالثة والعشرون: " وهو  (أي كريشنا) يدين   الأموات في اليوم الأخير. (دوان 283). ويدين يسوع الأموات  في اليوم   الأخير. (متى 24 :31 رومية 14: 10).
وكما  بينا أعلاه فالهندوسية ليس بها دينونة   مثلما هي في المسيحية، بأن يقف  الإنسان أمام الديان العادل الذي يجازي كل   واحد بحسب أعماله، بل الروح  تتخلص من خطاياها من خلال تكرار تناسخها،   وولادتها في أجساد كثيرة، إلى أن  تصل إلى مرحلة الموكشا، الانعتاق،   والتطهر الكامل. 
24 - الشبهة الرابعة والعشرون: "  ويقولون عن كريشنا   أنه الخالق لكل شيء ولولاه لما كان شيء ‏مما كان فهو  الصانع الأبدي. (دوان   282). ويقولون عن يسوع المسيح أنه الخالق لكل شيء  ولولاه لما ‏كان شيء   مما كان فهوالصانع الأبدي. (يوحنا 1 :1-3؛ 1كو8 :6؛ أف3 :9).
تختلف  فكرة الخلق في الهندوسية عن المسيحية، حيث   تقول الهندوسية، كما بينا في  الفصل السابق، أن كل شيء خرج أو انبثق من   براهمن، فهو والكون واحد، أو أنه  يحيط بالكون والكون خرج منه ويعود إليه،   وأن فيشنو أحد تجليات براهمن، وكان  كريشنا هو التجلي التاسع لفيشنو. وكما   تقول دائرة المعارف ويكيبديا أن  الهندوسية تؤمن بالتوحيد والشرك وتعدد   الآلهة ووحدة الوجود 00 الخ في آن  واحد! كما تؤمن بأزلية النفس البشرية بل   وتجعلها موازية أو مساوية للإله  براهما الذي ترى فيه الإله السامي، وبها   جماعات عديدة لها أفكار وعقائد  كثيرة، أي تقوم على آلهة عديدة لها وأبسط   صورة يمكن أن نلخص بها عقائدها  التي تنتشر عند معظم جماعاتها؛ تقوم على   عبادة أكثر من إله بل ونظروا لقوى  الطبيعة كالمطر والشمس والعواصف والرعد   والنار والماء كآلهة، وقال بعض  فلاسفتهم أن تلك الآلهة ما هي إلا أشكال   للإله براهما والذي آمنوا أنه  موجود في كل مكان، وأنه لا شكل له ولا  ماهية  ولا جنس، وهو فوق كل إدراك.  وقد صنعوا له التماثيل (الأصنام)  ليعبروا من  خلالها عن الأوجه المختلفة  التي تصوروها له!! ونلخص فكر هؤلاء  في اعتقادهم  أن براهما هو خالق العالم،  وفشنو الحافظ، وفيشنو المدمر  والمنشيء. أما المسيحية فتؤمن أن الله قال ليكن فكان " بكلمة الرب صنعت  السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها" (مز33 :6).
25 - الشبهة الخامسة والعشرون: " كريشنا الألف والياء  وهو الأول والوسط وآخر كل شيء. (لم يذكر الباحث المرجع، وأعتقد أنه موجود  في كتاب دوان). يسوع الألف والياء والوسط وآخر كل شيء (الرؤيا 1: 8؛ 23  :13؛ 21 :6).
وهذا  الكلام التلفيقي، كما بينا أعلاه، يدل على جهل   كامل بالهندوسية  ومعتقداتها، وأن من ينقلون هذا الكلام التلفيقي لا   يعنيهم من قريب أو بعيد  أن يبحثوا عن الحقيقة ويتحروا الدقة بل ينقلون   كلام الملحدين وكأنه الحق  الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلف!!   أليس غريباً أن يقول ناقل  المقال " لم  يذكر الباحث المرجع، وأعتقد أنه   موجود في كتاب دوان "!! هكذا لا وجود  لمرجع لهذا التلفيق ويظن أن من كتبه   هو دوان الذي يعتمد عليه كوحي يوحى!!  وكل همه أن يشوه صورة المسيحية   بالكذب والتلفيق بمبدأ الغاية تبرر  الوسيلة!! 
26 - الشبهة السادسة والعشرون: " لما كان كريشنا على الأرض حارب الأرواح الشريرة غير  ‏مبال بالأخطار التي كانتتكتنفه، ونشر تعاليمه بعمل العجائب ‏والآيات  كإحياء الميت وشفاء الأبرص والأصموالأعمى وإعادة ‏المخلوع كما كان أولا  ونصرة الضعيف على القوي والمظلوم ‏على ظالمه،وكان   إذ ذاك يعبدونه  ويزدحمون عليه ويعدونه إلها. (دوان،ص283). لما كان يسوع   على الأرض حارب  الأرواح الشريرة غير مبال ‏في الأخطار التي كانتتكتنفه، وكان ينشر تعاليمه  بعمل ‏العجائب والآيات كإحياء الميت وشفاء الأبرصوالأصم‏والأخرس والأعمى  والمريض وينصر الضعيف على القوي ‏والمظلوم على ظالمه، وكان الناسيزدحمون  عليه ويعدونه إلها. (انظر الأناجيل والرسائل ترى أكثر من هذا الذيذكرناه).
مما  سبق وبيناه في تعليقاتنا أعلاه لا نجد   لمثل هذا الكلام أثراً في الهندوسية  عن كريشنا أو غيره الذي اتخذت أسطورته   مراحل عديدة تطورت إليها عبر  التاريخ، ولا عبد الناس المسيح كإله قبل   صلبه وقيامته، بل بعد صعوده إلى  السماء وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ. 
27 - الشبهة السابعة والعشرون: " كان  كريشنا يحب   تلميذه أرجونا أكثر من بقية التلاميذ. (كتاب بها كافات كيتا).  كان يسوع   يحب تلميذه يوحنا أكثر من بقية التلاميذ. (يوحنا 13 :23).
لم يكن لكريشنا تلاميذ مثل المسيح بل كما تقول  المهابهاراتا وكريشنا الأسطورة وبقية الكتب التي كتبت عن كريشنا أنه كان له  صديق اسمه أرجونا (Arjuna) والذي تقول عنه دائرة المعارف ويكيبديا أنه كان  أحد أبطال ملحمة المهابهاراتا (Mahabharata) وأحد أبناء الملك باندا  (Pandu) الخمسة وقد ولد على صورة الإله أندرا (Indra)، وقد كان الصديق الأقرب وابن عم كريشنا وأحد تجسدات الإله السامي فشنو!![78]    أي أنه مثيل لكريشنا وأحد تجليات فيشنو مثله وكان أميرا مثله، فأين هو    التشابه المزعوم بين يوحنا تلميذ المسيح وابن صياد السمك وما تقوله  الملحمة   الهندية أنه أحد تجسدات الإله السامي؟!
28 - الشبهة الثامنة والعشرون: " وفي حضور أرجونا تبدلت هيئة كريشنا وأضاء وجهه ‏كالشمس ومجد العلي اجتمع في كريشنا إله الآلهة فأحنى أرجونا ‏رأسه تذللا ومهابة تواضعا وقال باحترام الآن رأيت حقيقتك ‏كما أنت وإني أرجو رحمتك يا رب الأرباب فعد واظهر علي في ‏ناسوتك ثانية أنت المحيطبالملكوت.    (كتاب دين الهنود، لمؤلفه مورس ولميس، ص215). وبعد ستة أيام أخذ يسوع   بطرس  ويعقوب ويوحنا أخاه وصعد ‏بهم إلى جبل عال منفردين وتغيرت هيئته   قدامهم  وأضاء وجهه ‏كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالثلج وفيما هو يتكلم إذا   ‏سحابة  ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائل هذا هو ابني الحبيب ‏الذي سررت له   اسمعواولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم ‏وخافوا جدا. (مت 17 :1-9).
والسؤال  هنا أين ذكر هذا التجلي المزعوم الذي   لكريشنا ومتى حدث وأين حدث؟ وكيف  يقبل العقل ذلك والأساطير الهندوسية   تقول أن أرجونا هو أحد تجليات فيشنو  مثل كريشنا، أي أن الاثنين واحد،   فكريشنا إله وأرجونا إله وكلاهما تجليان  لفيشنو، فكيف يتجلى إله أمام إله   وكلاهما تجليان لنفس الإله فيشنوا والذي  بدوره أحد أشكال براهما أو   براهمن؟!
29 - الشبهة التاسعة والعشرون: " كريشنا هو برهما  العظيم القدوس وظهوره بالناسوت سر من ‏أسراره العجيبة. (كتابفشنو   بورانا،  ص492، عند شرح حاشية عدد3). يسوع هو يهوه العظيم القدوس وظهوره  في   الناسوت سر من ‏أسراره العظيمة الإلهية (1تيموئاؤس 3). كما زعموا أن "    كريشنا الاقنوم الثاني من الثالوث عند الهنود الوثنيين القائلين‏بإلوهيته.  (موريس ولميس في كتابه المدعو العقائد الهندية الوثنية، ص10). ويسوع المسيح  الاقنوم الثاني من الثالوث المقدس عند ‏النصارى.
وهذا  مجرد كلام تلفيقي فالهندوس لا يؤمنون   بإله واحد ذي ثلاثة أقانيم، بل  يؤمنون بآلهة عديدة ويعتقدون أن فيشنو نزل   إلى الأرض تسع مرات في تسع  تجسُّدات في تسعة أشخاص منهم كريشنا وينتظرون   حدوث التجسُّد العاشر. بل أن  أشهر هذه التجسدات هي تجسده في راما بطل   القصة الملحمية رامايانا، ثم في  كريشنا، كما كان أرجونا ابن عم كريشنا   أيضا أحد تجسدات الإله السامي فشنو!!  ففكرة تجسدات الآلهة عندهم شبيهة   بتناسخ الأرواح. أما تجسد المسيح هو ظهور  الله الواحد مرة واحدة بكلمته في   الجسد. ولا تؤمن المسيحية بتعدد الآلهة  ولا بتعدد تجسداتها، بل تؤمن  بإله  واحد كلي الوجود والقدرة والحكمة والعلم  وهو كامل في    ذاته، وهو الآب والابن والروح القدس، الذات والكلمة والروح، أي الذي له    كلمته من ذاته وفي ذاته وروحه المنبثق منه وهو فيه، الإله الواحد؛  الموجود   بذاته الناطق بكلمته الحي بروحه. 
30 - الشبهة الثلاثون: زعموا إن كريشنا دعي لإقامة عشاء أخير قبل موته مثلما فعل المسيح قبل صلبه.
وهذا  لا يزيد عن كونه تلفيق ساذج لأن هذا الزعم لا   يتفق أبدا مع أي عقيدة  هندوسية ولا يذكر في أي كتاب هندوسي بل ولا يوجد  له  أي موضوع شبيه به في  الكتب الهندوسية! والعشاء الذي عمله المسيح كان   لإقامة عهد جديد بدمه الذي  سفكه من أجل الخطايا: " وفيما هم  يأكلون اخذ   يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا. هذا هو  جسدي. واخذ   الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلا اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي  الذي للعهد   الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " (مت26  :26-28)، وهذا   العهد كان قد سبق وتنبأ عنه العهد القديم: " ها أيام تأتي  يقول الرب واقطع   مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا. ليس كالعهد الذي  قطعته مع   آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من ارض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي  فرفضتهم يقول   الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذي اقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك  الأيام يقول   الرب. اجعل شريعتي في داخلهم واكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم  إلها وهم   يكونون لي شعبا " (أر31 :31-33). والهندوسية لا تعرف شيئاً عن  تكفير   الخطايا أو الخلاص بالدم.
31 – الشبهة  الواحدة والثلاثون:   قالوا أن كريشنا كان الفادي والمخلص كما كان المسيح!!  وهذا الكلام غير   صحيح فقد كان كريشنا، كما تقول الأساطير الهندوسية، المنقذ  من شر خاله   الملك الشرير كامسا. كما أن فكرة الفداء، كما هي في المسيحية،  لا يتفق مع   الهندوسية التي تؤمن بالكارما والسامسارا (Karma and samsara،    أي الأعمال ودائرة الميلاد والموت وإعادة الميلاد، التقمص، أو تناسخ    الأرواح. فالكارما هي نتيجة وعواقب فعل الإنسان والتي نتيجتها الثواب أو    العقاب، الذي يجنيه الإنسان في إعادة الميلاد، أي يموت ثم يولد من جديد في    جسد جديد إلى أن يصل إلى مرحلة الانعتاق. فالكارما " تعني حرفياً " الفعل  " و " المصير " وتعد مصطلحا مهماً في التراث الديني الهندي حيث تشير إلى  مجمل أفعال الشخص في واحدة من حالات الوجود المتوالية وهي تقرر ما سيكون عليه وضعه في التي تعقب ذلك، بعد أن تحددت بالحالة التي سبقتها "[79]. 
أما السامسارا (Samsara)،  فتعني تناسخ الأرواح، "   ويطلق بعض الباحثين على هذه العقيدة تعبيرا  اصطلاحيا آخر هو: " تجوال   الروح "، وقد يطلق عليها التناسخ فقط، ويطلق  عليها كذلك تكرار المولد.   والتناسخ رجوع الروح بعد خروجها من جسم إلى  العالم الأرضي في جسم آخر.   ويرى الهندوس أن الروح تتقمص العديد من الأجساد  خلال رحلتها في الفضاء   الخارجي حتى تصل إلى هدفها النهائي.
أما  المسيحية فتؤمن أن الفداء والخلاص هو فداء   البشرية بدفع ثمن خطاياها بدم  المسيح الذي سفكه على الصليب: " يا أولادي   اكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا.  وأن اخطأ احد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع   المسيح البار. وهو كفارة لخطايانا.  ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم   أيضاً " (1يو21و2)، حتى يدخل المؤمن  السماء مغسولا ومطهرا من خطاياه بدم   المسيح: " ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا  من كل خطية " (ايو1 :7)، ويقول   الكتاب عن الذين يدخلون السماء: " هؤلاء هم  الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة   وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيّضوا ثيابهم في دم  الحمل " (رؤ7 :14).
وهكذا يتبين لنا أنه لا يوجد أي تشابه أو تماثل أو تطابق بين المسيح وكريشنا، ولا يمكن أن تكون شخصية المسيح مقتبسة من كريشنا.


1 أقدم كتاب في  العالم، ريك فيدا، دراسة وترجمة لحلقة السوما وتعليقات، د لويس صليبا.  وتقول عنها موسوعة عالم الأديان (ج 4 ص 25و26):"   الفيدا هو كتاب الهندوس  المقدس الذي جمع العقائد والعادات والقوانين 00   بين دفتيه، والكلمة  سنسكريتية معناها المعرفة، ليس له كذلك واضع معين،   ويعتقد الهندوس أنه  كتاب أزلي لا بداية له، وملهم به قديم قدم الملهم، ويرى   الباحثون  الغربيون والمحققون من الهندوس، أنه قد نشأ في قرون عديدة   متوالية لا تقل  عن عشرين قرناً، بدأت قبل الميلاد بزمن طويل، وقد أنشأته   أجيال من  الشعراء، والزعماء الدينيين، والحكماء الصوفيين عقبا بعد عقب، وفق   تطورات  الظروف وتقلبات الشئون. ويرى الهندوس أن تعاليم الفيدا أزلية،   ويعتبرون  أن مؤلفها هو الإله كريشنا، كما جاء في نشيد المولى ( بهاجافاد   15/15)،  وهي بحسب بعض التقاليد الهندوسية الموروثة، تعود إلى 8000 قبل   الميلاد،  ويرد بعض المؤرخين أقدمها " الريجودا " إلى حوالي 3000 قبل   الميلاد ". 
وتقول عنها موسوعة عالم المعرفة: " أسفار الفيدا هي سجلٍ فكريٍّ وتاريخي وحضاري لتصوّرات الآريين    ولفلسفتهم الحياتية ولذلك فإن أسفار الفيدا لا تعود إلى شخص واحد، فهي  من   وضع الكثيرين، وبالتالي فهي تزداد مع الزمن عبر إضافة نظرات الأشخاص    الدينية أثناء أعمالهم وتجاربهم ".
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/%D8%A3%D8%B3%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%AF%D8%A7

2 المهابهاراتا (Mahabharata)،  ملحمة الهند الكبرى، ترجمة وتقديم عبد الإله الملاح. المهابهاراتا: كلمة  سنسكريتية وتعني الملحمة العظمى لسلالة بهارتا، يقول معجم ديانات وأساطير  العالم عنها أنها: " ملحمة سنسكريتية تنسب للحكيم الهندي فياسا (Vyasa)    في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد. ولكن الأرجح أنه جمع موادها ولم يؤلفها وأن    الملحمة لم تتخذ شكلها الحاضر إلا حوالي 400 للميلاد " (معجم ديانات    وأساطير العالم. أعداد أ . د . إمام عبد الفتاح إمام. ص362)[2]، وتقول  دائرة معارف ويكيبديا: " أن أقدم الأجزاء الموجودة حالياً لا ترجع لما قبل  سنة 400 ميلادية "، وتقول   دائرة المعارف  البريطانية: " التاريخ التقليدي للحرب التي هي الحادثة   الرئيسية في  المهابهاراتا هو 1302 ق م ولكن معظم المؤرخين يشيرون إلى تاريخ   متأخر،  فقد وصلت القصيدة لشكلها الحالي حوالي سنة 400م "[2]. وهي مكونة من 18 سفر.

3 الأوبانيشاد (Upanishad):    هي أسفار هندية مقدسة وتشكل لب تعليم الفيدانتا ولا تنتمي لأي عصر محدد    للأدب السنسكريتي، ويرجع أقدمها إلى العصر البراهماني المتأخر، حوالي  منتصف   الألف الأولى قبل الميلاد بينما تألفت وكتبت الأجزاء المتأخرة منها  في   العصور الوسطى وبداية العصر الحديث. وكان للأوبانشيدات تأثير هام على    الفلسفة الهندية. وتركز بالدرجة الأولى على الإله براهما. ويتركز محتوي    نصوص وفكر الأوبانيشاد في موضوعين رئيسيين هما الإله برهمن ونفس الإنسان    التي هي منبثقة أصلا عن الإله وغايتها وهدفها هو العودة للاتحاد به بل    والذوبان فيه مرة أخرى؛ فالإلهة عند الهندوس تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ولكنها    جميعاً؛ الآلهة وأنصاف الآلهة وأرباع الآلهة وما يقترب مما نسميه من نحن    ملائكة، ولكن ليس عندهم ملائكة بل أنصاف وأرباع ملائكة وهؤلاء يترجمهم    البعض أحيانا بالملائكة! وهناك الآلهة الشريرة التي يترجمها البعض    بالشياطين وهناك الجن أيضاً، بل ويصف بعض الهندوس المعاصرين أنصاف وأرباع    الآلهة أيضا بالملائكة والشياطين تأثرا بالفكر المسيحي والفكر الإسلامي    الذي أثر كثيرا على فكرهم وعقائدهم بعد اختلاطهم بالمسيحيين والمسلمين في    مراحل مختلفة في التاريخ (الأوبانيشاد، ترجمة كاملة وعبد السلام زيدان).    أنظر أيضاًhttp://www.sacred-s.com/hin/sbe01/index.htm

4الكيتا،  "   كلمة الكيتا تدل من حيث اشتقاقها اللفظي على معنى النشيد الذي يُغنى    وقصيدة الكيتا بأكملها تؤلف قصيدة من الملحمة الكبرى التي تسمى    المهابهاراتا، وكما تصور المهابهاراتا الفكرة العظيمة وهي اتحاد شبه جزيرة    الهند بأكملها اتحادا في الثقافة واتحادا في الحياة السياسية. فكذلك  حاولت   الكيتا بصفتها الدعامة الدينية لهذا الاتحاد أن تؤلف بين مذاهب  ثلاثة من   الفكر الديني التي كانت سائدة في ذلك الوقت: وهي مذهب المعرفة  ومذهب   التفاني الديني ومذهب العمل. فاشتملت الكيتا على كافة الآراء  والأفكار التي   كانت منتشرة في ذلك الوقت. وكانت محاولة مقصودة للتأليف  بين كافة مناحي   الاعتقاد التي ذاعت عفوا في العالم في ذلك الوقت. فلم  تنكر الكيتا صحة   الفيدا 00 كما سلمت بصحة الأوبانيشاد 000 كما أن الكيتا  لم تنكر الديانة   البهاكفاتية المبنية على العبادة الخالصة من المخلوق  لخالقه، كما أنها لم   تنس فلسفة السانخا العقلية أو فكر اليوجا التي كانت  مبنية على سيطرة   الإنسان على أعصابه وعقله حتى يحاول أن يتحد مع الذات  الإلهية (الكيتا، كتاب الهندوسية المقدس، ترجمة وتقديم وشرح، د ماكن لال  راي شودري، ص 3و4).

5 الرامايانا (Ramayana):    كلمة سنسكريتية تعني رحلات الإله راما أحد تجسيدات فشنو مثل كريشنا   ومرادف  له. وهي ملحمة هندية قديمة، وتعتبر ثاني أعظم الملاحم الهندوسية   بعد  المهابهاراتا، وتصور حياة الإله راما ورحلاته وبطولاته. يقول قاموس   معتقدات  شعوب العالم: " تطلق على قصة راما وهي تعتبر الأسطورة الهندية   الثانية  العظيمة بعد المهابهاراتا وهي تنتسب في اللغة السنسكريتية إلى قصة   بطولة  تسمى فاليميكي وقد تم تأليفها لتتناول بداية الحقبة المسيحية. وهي   تشمل  سبعة أقسام يتكون كل قسم منها من خمسين ألف بيت. ولكن الأجزاء  الأولى   والأخيرة منها ربما تكون قد كتبت في وقت لاحق للأجزاء الأخرى.  وتحكي   الرامايانا عن مغامرات الأمير " راما " فهي تتناول مولده وشبابه  وزواجه   ومنفاه في الغابة ومطارداته للشيطان رافنا وإنقاذ زوجته " سيتا "  ثم   استعادته لعرشه ثم سنواته الأخيرة وموته. وتقوم هذه الملحمة بإعطاء  مثال   رفيع وسامي للسلوك البطولي. وقد ظلت قصة شائعة في عبادة " راما "  باعتباره   تجسدا لفيشنو. كما توجد نسخة أخرى للرامايانا يطلق عليها اسم "  البحيرة   المقدسة في الهند " كتبها دولسي داس في القرن السادس  عشر وهي تعتمد على قصيدة فالميكي ولكنه قام بإجراء تعديلات عليها لأغراض  دينية أعظم، وهي شائعة جداً " (الرامايانا سيرة الإله راما، تعريب سامي  سليمان شيّأ، ص282 و283)

6 فشنو بورانا  (The Vishnu Purana): هو نص أولي مقدس لفرع الفشنافا (Vaishnava)،    الهندوسي، أي عبادة فشنو، الذي له أنصار كثيرون حاليا أكثر من قبل، وهو    أحد البورانات المعترف بها، وهو فرع للأدب المقدس لما بعد الفيدا وقد بدأت    كتابته في الألف الأولى العامة، ومثل معظم البورانات فهو رواية كاملة  تبدأ   من خليقة الكون وحتى دماره. ويصف تاريخيا عصور طويلة تصل لمليارات    المليارات (trillion (1014))  من السنين!! ويشتمل على فصول مكثفة في سلاسل   أنساب الملوك والأبطال وأنصاف  الآلهة الأسطوريين في الهند القديمة بما  في  ذلك المذكورين في المهابهاراتا  والرامايانا، ويوجد به أوصاف شيقة  للكون في  مفهوم الهند القديمة  وجغرافيتها. وهناك مجموعة شيقة لقصص طفولة  الآلهة  المتجسدين كريشنا وراما  ويعتقد أتباع فشنوا أنهما تجسيد لفيشنو.
http://www.sacred-s.com/hin/vp/index.htm

7ك م مونشي، كريشنا الأسطورة الهندية.

8TheEncyclopedia of Religion and Ethics. PDF

9 موسوعة عالم الأديان، كل الأديان/ المذاهب، الفرق، البدع في العالم، الجزء الرابع؛ديانات الشرق الأقصى.

10 Encyclopedia Britannica 2004.

11http://en.wikipedia.org

12http://www.pantheon.org 

13 سنذكر كل مرجع في حينه

14 Encyclopedia Britannica Hinduism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinduism

15 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanātana_Dharma

16 السنسكريتية    هي اللغة الهندوإيرانية التاريخية، وواحدة من اللغات الدينية للهندوسية    والبوذية وواحدة من 22 لغة رسمية للهند، وهي اللغة الكلاسيكية للهند.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanskrit

17الهندوسية تحضيرها لانعتاق الروح، سوامي نيخيلانادا، ترجمة 0 نبيل محسن، ص 15.

18 قاموس الأديان ص 529.

19 الهندوسية تحضيرها لانعتاق الروح، سوامي نيخيلانادا، ترجمة 0 نبيل محسن، ص 6 و7 .

20 من فيدا (Vedas)  وهي كلمة سنسكريتية (véda) وتعني " معرفة ". وهي جسم ضخم من النصوص التي  تأصلت في الهند القديمة وهي أقدم سفر هندوسي مقدس.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vedas

21 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharma

22 الفيد وتعني المعرفة هي أسفار هندية مقدسة تشكل جوهر وقلب تعاليم الفيدانتا. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upanishads

23 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vedas

24البهرامانات هي جزء من الأدب الهندي المعلن وهي شروحات على الفيدات الأربعة. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahmana

25 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upanishads

26http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinduism

27http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9#.D8.A7.D9..D9.83.D8.A7.D8.B1.D9.92.D9.85.D8.A7

28 قاموس أديان ومعتقدات الشعوب، ص 404.

29 الهندوسية تحضيرها لانعتاق الروح ص 103.

30 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinduism

31 موسوعة عالم الأديان ج 1 ص47و48.

32 موسوعة عالم الأديان ج 1 ص 48 و49. 

33http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinduism

34http://arabic.bayynat.org.lb/adian/hindawsi.htm

35 سوامي نيخيلاناندا ص 62 – 64. 

36 السابق ص 65. 

37http://arabic.bayynat.org.lb/adian/hindawsi.htm

38 قصة الحضارة ج 3 و4 طبعة مكتبة الأسرة ص38. 

39 قصة الحضارة ج 3 و4 طبعة مكتبة الأسرة ص33 و34.

40 موسوعة عالم الأديان ج 1 ص 59.

41http://www.lobab.se/fanWth8afe/Adian%20w%20Mo3t8dat/index.php

42Encyclopedia Britannica Hinduism.

43http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahma

44 سوامي نيخيلاناندا ص27 و28.

45 سوامي نيخيلاناندا ص39.

46  جون كولر، " الفكر الشرقي القديـم "،   ترجمة كامل يوسف حسين، مراجعة الدكتور  إمام عبد الفتاح إمام، الكويت،   سلسلة عالـم المعرفة، ص152. 

47http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vishnu

48http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vishnu

49http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiva

50 ول ديورانت " قصة الحضارة "، ترجمة الدكتور زكي نجيب محمود، ج3، م1 ص 207. 

51  جون كولر " الفكر الشرقي القديـم "، ترجمة   كامل يوسف حسين، مراجعة الدكتور  إمام عبد الفتاح إمام، الكويت، سلسلة   عالـم المعرفة 163. 

52 جون كولر ص 152 و 153.

53 قاموس أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم. ص 411و 412.

54 قاموس أديان ومعتقدات شعوب العالم. ص 269.

55http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishna

56 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devaki

57 Encyclopedia Britannica. Krishna.

58 الدين في الهند والصين وإيران. أبكار السقاف. ص 131.

59 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devaki

60 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishna

61 قاموس 269.

62 http://www.urday.com/vishnud3.htm

63 http://www.urday.com/vishnu.htm

64 http://www.urday.com/vishnud4.htm

65 ك م مونشي" كريشنا الأسطورة الهندية " ص 38.

66 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishna

67 http://www.urday.com/vishnud3.htm

68 ك م مونشي " كريشنا الأسطورة الهندية " ص 39.

69 http://www.urday.com/vishnud2.htm

70 ك م مونشي" كريشنا الأسطورة الهندية " ص 41-43.

71 المهابهاراتا ملحمة الهند الكبرى، ترجمة وتقديم عبد الإله الملاح، ص 355. 

72http://spirituality.indiatimes.com/articleshow/-1890023628.cms

73 http://spirituality.indiatimes.com/articleshow/-1890023628.cms

74http://www.risenjesus.com/index.php?option=com_&task=view&id=22&Itemid=109

75http://www.risenjesus.com/index.php?option=com_&task=view&id=22&Itemid=109
76 http://www.risenjesus.com/index.php?option=com_&task=view&id=22&Itemid=109



77 http://spirituality.indiatimes.com/articleshow/-1890023628.cms

78 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arjuna

60 قاموس أديان ومعتقدات الشعوب، ص 404.*


----------

